# email468 new equipment grow (PPP)



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

email468's PPP with all new equipment grow journal.

SEEDS: Feminized Pure Power Plant P.P.P. from Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)

SYSTEM DETAILS:
SPACE: Painted flat-white with mylar-covered walls
INTERIOR TOTAL: 24" x 46" x 75" = @ 48 Cubic Feet 
CANOPY: 
(maximum) 24" x 36" x 50" = @ 24 Cubic Feet
(comfortable) 24" x 30" x 32" = @ 12 Cubic Feet
RESERVOIR: 15-18 gallon RainForest 66 (w/vortex aeroponic sprayer). Air-pump oxygenates reservoir.
LIGHTING: Sun System VII 600w HPST Super (SolarMax - 95,000 lumens) and 400w MH (AgroSun Gold Horizontal 40,000 lumens)
Air-cooled reflector (Super Spectrum) attached via duct with a 4" Centrifugal Fan (170 CFM)
VENTILATION: 6" Centrifugal Fan (440 CFM) for exhaust and 3 passive 4" holes, and 6" clip-on circulating fan
MEDIUM: Coco-Tech liners/lids, 6" net pots, Hydroton, small piece of rapid rooter plug (to hold seed in hydroton planted about 1 hydroton layer deep)

NUTRIENTS/ADDITIVES:
BioBizz Root-Juice
General Hydroponics FloraShield
General Hydroponics Micro Hardwater
General Hydroponics Gro
General Hydroponics Bloom
General Hydroponics Floralicious Grow
General Hydroponics Floralicious Bloom
General Hydroponics KoolBloom
General Hydroponics FloraKleen


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 26, 2007)

i was thinking of growing this myself. have you ever smoked it before? will be watching this thread and good luck


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

The germination -

Soaked paper towel with Root juice and Distilled Water
Placed four seeds on towel, folded and placed in sealed plastic bag on top of computer tower (for warmth).
While I waited for germination cleaned and prepped hydro system with Flora Shield 
Began soaking cleaned hydroton
=== 
24 hours later
Two seeds have small (1/8") sprouts and one seed has a small crack with white sprout just visible, the remaining seed has not yet cracked.
Filled reservoir with tap water in preparation for seedlings tomorrow (24 hrs. let tap water stand)


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 1:
Added the following to 18 Gallon reservoir
1 tsp. Root Juice
1 tsp. Flora Shield
1 tsp. Flora Micro
1/2 tsp. Flora Grow
1/2 tsp. Flora Bloom
Adjusted pH to 6.0
Placed Coco-Tech liners in net pots. Added some hydroton. Placed seed (sprout down) into halved Rapid Rooter plug and covered with hydroton. Put Coco-Tech lid on top.

First night left lights off.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 3: 
DETAILS:
Ambient Temperature: 72 F
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73 F
pH: 7.1 down to 5.9 after 1.5 tsp. pH down
PPM: 365
Notes: Three out of four seeds have broken the surface. Two have seeds stuck on their cotyledons.
Plastic cups still in place. 
Turned on whole system (all lights, ventilation, etc..) except circulation fan.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 4:
Ambient Temperature: 72.5 F
Reservoir Details: 
Temperature: 73 F
pH: 7.4 added 3 heaping tsp. pH down
PPM: 379
Note: Three of the four have real leaves and are aprox. 1" high. Removed plastic cups from the three and lowered lights to 2' above plant tops.
Remaining plant has visible tap root and continues to have plastic cup on top.

=== 
DAY 5:
Ambient Temperature: 78.4 F
Humidity: 32%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 78
pH: 6.3
PPM: 390
Notes: Added 1/2 tsp. pH down, topped off with 2.5 gallons tap water
=== 
DAY 6:
Ambient Temperature: 77 F
Humidity: 29%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 77.9 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 418


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 7:
Ambient Temperature: 71 F
Humidity: 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 75.38 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 406
Notes: Raised light to 2 ft. Three plants tap roots extend 4" (reached reservoir), remaining plant "broke soil" (showing green).
=== 
DAY 8:
Ambient Temperature: 71.6 F
Humidity: 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 78 F
pH: 6.2
PPM: 436
Notes:
=== 
DAY 9 (morning / evening):
Ambient Temperature: 70.8 F / 72 F
Humidity: 37% / 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 F / 74 F
pH: 7.4 (added 1 tsp. down) / 7.0 (added 2 tsp. down)
PPM: 396 / 405
Notes: AFTER reservoir change of fresh water with 1 TBSP. each of FloraMicro/Grow/Bloom


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 10:
Ambient Temperature: 72.5 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.5 F
pH: 6.7 (added 3 tsp. down)
PPM: 428
Notes: late sprouting seed withered and died
=== 
DAY 11:
Ambient Temperature: 72.3 F
Humidity: 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76 F
pH: 5.3
PPM: 453


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 17:
Ambient Temperature: 71.2 F/ 68.7 F
Humidity: 30% / 38%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74.5 F/ 71 F
pH: 5.4/ 6.5 (added additional 1 TSP. down)
PPM: 551 / 483
Notes: Trimmed many large bottom fan leaves (single and clusters of three) from severely salt/nute burn to partial.
Reservoir down by nearly half! Reservoir change adding 1TBSP. each of Flora Micro and Bloom, 2 TBSP. of Flora Grow, 1/2 TBSP. of Floralicious Grow and 3 TSP. pH Down


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 18:
Ambient Temperature: 71.9
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 77.7
pH: 6.5 + 1 TSP. down
PPM: 497
=== 
DAY 19:
Ambient Temperature: 72.3
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 76.2
pH: 5.7
PPM: 500


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 20:
Ambient Temperature: 74.8
Humidity: 38%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 78.9
pH: 5.8
PPM: 513
Notes: More trimming of large nute-burn fan leaves
=== 
DAY 21:
Ambient Temperature: 76.6 F
Humidity: 41%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 80 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 486
Notes: Added 1 Gal Water, 1 TBSP. Flora Gro, 1/2 TBSP. Floralicious Grow, 1/2 TBSP. Flora Micro
Switched to 18/6 in attempt to cool off reservoir


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 22:
Ambient Temperature: 79.1
Humidity: 43%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 77
pH: 6.0 + 1 TSP. down
PPM: 525
Notes: FIM Day!!


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 23: RESERVOIR CHANGE
Ambient Temperature: 70.8 F
Humidity: 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.1 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 632
Notes: In back-up reservoir (15 Gal), added 7 TBSP. Gro, 5 TBSP. Micro, 1 TBSP. each Bloom/Floralicious Grow/pH Down
Drained 4 gallons and replaced with 5 gallons from back-up
===
DAY 24:
Ambient Temperature: 70.1 F
Humidity: 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 601
Notes: Way too much pruning 
===
DAY 25:
Ambient Temperature: 69.9 F
Humidity: 30%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 74 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 601
Notes:
===
DAY 26:
Ambient Temperature: 73 F
Humidity: 39%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 77 F
pH: 5.1
PPM: 535
Notes:
===
DAY 27:
Ambient Temperature: 72.6 F
Humidity: 38%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73 F/ 70 F
pH: 4.0 / 5.3
PPM: 533 / 711
Notes: Added 1TBSP each of Flora Micro, Floralicious Grow, and 2 TBSP. of Flora Grow with 4 Gal. of water. Calibrated pH/PPM meter.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 29:
Ambient Temperature:71.2 F / 70.8 F
Humidity: 33% / 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 75.2 F / 74 F
pH: 4.5 / 5.3
PPM: 645 / 752
Notes: Added 1 TBSP. each Floralicious Grow, Flora Micro, and Flora Bloom plus 2 TBSP. of Flora Grow to 2 Gallons of water
===
DAY 30: RESERVOIR CHANGE
Ambient Temperature: 73 F / 73 F
Humidity: 29% / 32%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 71 F / 70.3
pH: 3.8 / 6.1
PPM: 728 / 812
Notes: Reservoir change: 1.5 TBSP. Floralicious Grow, 2.5 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 10 TBSP. Flora Grow to 18 Gallons of water
Readings of mixture:
5.8 pH, 64.5 F, 815 PPM


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 26, 2007)

damn email i was wondering where the hell yo ass been at....


you know i will tuned in


GL !


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 31
Ambient Temperature: 71.2 F
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 72.3 F
pH: 5.1
PPM: 684
Notes: Added 1 TBSP. pH up, 2 TBSP. Micro, 4 TBSP. Grow and 1 QT. of water
===
DAY 32:
Ambient Temperature: 71 F
Humidity: 41%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 73.4
pH: 5.7
PPM: 1111
Notes: Added 2 TBSP. of Micro, 4 TBSP. of Gro, 1 TBSP. of Bloom, 1 TBSP. of Floralicious and 2 Gallons of water.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 33: FIRST NIGHT OF 12/12 !!!!
Ambient Temperature: 71.7
Humidity: 38%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 70.5
pH: 5.8
PPM: 1303
Notes: Added 1 TBSP. of Micro, 2 TBSP. of Grow to 2 Gallons of water. Plants are about 12 tall and about 15 in diameter.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

DAY 34 / FLOWER DAY 1:
Ambient Temperature: 70.1
Humidity: 37%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 1375
Notes: Added 2 TBSP. Micro, 4 TBSP. Grow, 1 TBSP. Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Grow to 6 Gallons of water.
===
DAY 35 / FLOWER DAY 2:
Ambient Temperature: 65.6
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66
pH: 5.8
PPM: 1375
Notes: Little chilly. Shut off light exhaust fan.
===
DAY 36 / FLOWER DAY 3: RESERVOIR CHANGE SWITCH TO TRANSITIONAL
Ambient Temperature: 62.2
Humidity: 44%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66 / 59.5
pH: 5.8 / 5.8
PPM: 1619 / 595
Notes: Lights have not been raised nor lowered since day 4. Tops of plants are now less than twelve inches from light.
Transitional Blend (20 Gallons of water)
3 TBSP. each: Flora Micro, Grow and Bloom
1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom
1.5 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 37 / FLOWER DAY 4:
Ambient Temperature: 63.3
Humidity: 44%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65
pH: 6.4
PPM: 600
Notes: Added 2 TBSP. Bloom, 1/2 TBSP. pH down to 1/2 Gallon of water


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

===
DAY 38 / FLOWER DAY 5:
Ambient Temperature: 63.3
Humidity: 48%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.8
pH: 5.9
PPM: 633
Notes: Changed aero spray from 24 x 7 to on during lights on and off during lights off with one hour on during middle of dark period.
===
DAY 39 / FLOWER DAY 6:
Ambient Temperature: 62.6
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 63.5
pH: 5.4
PPM: 635
Notes: To 2 Gallons of water added: 1 TBSP. Grow, 2 TBSP. Micro, and 3 TBSP. Bloom
===
DAY 40 / FLOWER DAY 7:
Ambient Temperature: 65.6
Humidity: 50%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.9
pH: 4.5 (YIKES)
PPM: 1045
Notes: To 5 Gallons of water added: 2 TBSP. Micro, 3 TBSP. Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, and 1 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 41 / FLOWER DAY 8:
Ambient Temperature: 65.8
Humidity: 56%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.9
pH: 4.3 (YIKES)
PPM: 1016
Notes: To 2 Gallons of water added: 1 TBSP. Micro, 2 TBSP. Bloom, and 1 TBSP. pH up
Heavy lower branch and light high branch pruning day.
===
DAY 42 / FLOWER DAY 9:
Ambient Temperature: 68.3
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.9
pH: 5.2 
PPM: 1096
Notes:
===
DAY 44 / FLOWER DAY 11 RESERVOIR CHANGE:
Ambient Temperature:68.7
Humidity: 51 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68 / 62
pH: 3.8 (DOUBLE-YIKES!!) / 6.2
PPM:1360 / 877
Notes: To 20 Gallons of water: 5 TBSP. Micro, 10 TBSP. Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, and 2.5 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 45 / FLOWER DAY 12:
Ambient Temperature: 68.5
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 68.5
pH: 5.7
PPM: 795
Notes: To 2 Gallons of water added: 2 TBSP. Micro, 5 TBSP. Bloom, and 1 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 46/ FLOWER DAY 13:
Ambient Temperature: 66.3
Humidity: 52%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.9
pH: 5.7
PPM: 1101
Notes: To 5 Gallons of water added: 2 TBSP. Micro, and 5 TBSP. Bloom


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i was thinking of growing this myself. have you ever smoked it before? will be watching this thread and good luck


Hi Bwinn - never tried it but thought it looked good. thanks - i'm almost caught up to current (been meaning to start this journal for awhile)


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn email i was wondering where the hell yo ass been at....
> 
> 
> you know i will tuned in
> ...


I've been around - thanks for tuning in. this grow has been going on for awhile - but i'm almost caught up to current state. been pretty busy what with the holidays and all.


----------



## email468 (Dec 27, 2007)

DAY 52 / FLOWER DAY 19: RESERVOIR CHANGE
Ambient Temperature: 63.6
Humidity: 46 %
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 64.9
pH: 3.9
PPM: 1327
Notes: Plants overgrew into lights. minimal damage, raised lights to max height.
To 20 Gallons of water: added 10 TBSP. Flora Micro, 20 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 5 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 10 TBSP. KoolBloom
Temperature: 55
pH: 5.8
PPM: 1600
===
DAY 53 / FLOWER DAY 20:
Ambient Temperature: 65.8
Humidity: 54%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.8
pH: 6.1
PPM: 1641
Notes: Trimmed off yellow/burnt leaves from overgrow.
===
DAY 54 / FLOWER DAY 21:
Ambient Temperature: 63.5
Humidity: 48%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.2
pH: 5.9
PPM: 1935
Notes: Topped off with remaining reservoir water (with nutes)
===
DAY 55 / FLOWER DAY 22:
Ambient Temperature: 63.1
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.2
pH: 6.0
PPM: Beyond 2000 (2.91 EC)
Notes: Added 5 Gallons water
===
DAY 56 / FLOWER DAY 23:
Ambient Temperature: 63.1
Humidity: 47%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.8
pH: 6.0
PPM: 1719
Notes:
===
DAY 57 / FLOWER DAY 24:
Ambient Temperature: 62.9
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.8
pH: 6.1
PPM: 1912
Notes: Added 2 Gallons water


----------



## googlesworth (Dec 29, 2007)

VERY nice journal. bookmarked this for sure. hope my 2 beauties will turn out like these bad boys


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

googlesworth said:


> VERY nice journal. bookmarked this for sure. hope my 2 beauties will turn out like these bad boys


thanks googlesworth - make sure to learn from my many, many mistakes! luckily herb is very forgiving.


----------



## googlesworth (Dec 30, 2007)

do you do any co2 or co2 supplements? 

also, can you do anything with molasses in hydro setups? 

just wondering what can get you the best yield on this setup. mine is identical (except im only doing 2 plants). i was going to do it a little different, but i went and got ur netted pots, and hydroton and coco liner


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

googlesworth said:


> do you do any co2 or co2 supplements?
> 
> also, can you do anything with molasses in hydro setups?
> 
> just wondering what can get you the best yield on this setup. mine is identical (except im only doing 2 plants). i was going to do it a little different, but i went and got ur netted pots, and hydroton and coco liner


I don't use an CO2 - i do have a powerful fan and give them plenty of fresh air.

I would not use molasses in my set-up but many folks swear by it. I wouldn't want it ruining my system (too thick and sticky).

I am doing three plants and they overgrew. I think i'll do more pruning/training next time. You could probably skip the coco liners but i do like the lids - keeps the roots in the dark.


----------



## googlesworth (Dec 30, 2007)

since im basically going to be following exactly how yours grew, how much would you say, roughly, per plant?

i bet the home grown PPP is delicious


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

googlesworth said:


> since im basically going to be following exactly how yours grew, how much would you say, roughly, per plant?
> 
> i bet the home grown PPP is delicious


i don't know - i'm figuring i still have 4-6 weeks to go before harvest. I'll probably have a better idea in a couple more weeks.


----------



## tdent420 (Dec 30, 2007)

how are the bud sites on the lower branches developing?
that foilage looks pretty dense.


----------



## email468 (Dec 30, 2007)

tdent420 said:


> how are the bud sites on the lower branches developing?
> that foilage looks pretty dense.


The foliage is dense. i am hoping i don't regret not lollipopping them. But the buds are thickening up nicely so far and will post pics soon. I'm figuring the next 4-6 weeks will really tell the tale.


----------



## email468 (Dec 31, 2007)

===
DAY 58/ FLOWER DAY 25 (RESERVOIR CHANGE) :
Ambient Temperature: 63.1 F
Humidity: 52%
Reservoir Details (NEW):
Temperature: 57.3 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 1855
Notes: Added to 20 Gallons of water: 1/2 C. Flora Micro, 1 C. Flora Bloom, 1/4 C. Floralicious Bloom, and 1/2 C. KoolBloom
===
DAY 59 / FLOWER DAY 26:
Ambient Temperature: 62.7 F
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.3
pH: 5.8
PPM: Over 2000
Notes:
===
DAY 60 / FLOWER DAY 27:
Ambient Temperature: 62.2 F
Humidity: 49%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.6
pH: 5.7
PPM: Over 2000
Notes: Added 2.5 Gallons tap water


===
DAY 61 / FLOWER DAY 28:
Ambient Temperature: 65.5
Humidity: 50%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 63.5 F
pH: 5.5
PPM: Over 2000
Notes: Added 2.5 Gallons tap water
===


----------



## potpimp (Jan 1, 2008)

Man those are beautiful!!!! I have an idea that I wanted to bounce off you. Do you think that the innards of a vaporizer would work for a DIY aeroponics unit? It makes are super fine mist. I'll be keeping an eye on your wonderful plants.


----------



## email468 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks potpimp! i'm doing my best to kill them but luckily they keep growing!

Here are few more pics Day 62, Day 29 from switching to 12/12:


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Man those are beautiful!!!! I have an idea that I wanted to bounce off you. Do you think that the innards of a vaporizer would work for a DIY aeroponics unit? It makes are super fine mist. I'll be keeping an eye on your wonderful plants.


While I've never seen what you're talking about, I think anything that pushed a super fine mist would work great.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 2, 2008)

I may try this; vaporizers are less than $20. That's not anything for a good experiment. It could turn out to be something very workable and something everyone could afford. In fact, I'm leaving for CVS right now to get one.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow you went from this






To this in 6 days???






I have to look into this hydro game more as that is an astonishing rate of growth.
Beats my mud growing by a mile


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi natmoon - i think the jump from 25 - 35 days was pretty impressive too. they do grow quickly but it certainly isn't due to my talent or experience. I think i have good equipment and a good strain - the rest i'm chalking up to luck!

though i am past due for a decent grow with passable yield. my last couple grows (with different equipment) was pitiful.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hi natmoon - i think the jump from 25 - 35 days was pretty impressive too. they do grow quickly but it certainly isn't due to my talent or experience. I think i have good equipment and a good strain - the rest i'm chalking up to luck!
> 
> though i am past due for a decent grow with passable yield. my last couple grows (with different equipment) was pitiful.


Well i knew aeroponics weed grew much more quickly but i didn't realize that it was that much more quickly.
I am much more interested in getting the seedlings to bigger bushes real quick.
Do you know if its possible to transplant aeroponicly started plants into soil?
Great job anyway


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Well i knew aeroponics weed grew much more quickly but i didn't realize that it was that much more quickly.
> I am much more interested in getting the seedlings to bigger bushes real quick.
> Do you know if its possible to transplant aeroponicly started plants into soil?
> Great job anyway


Thank you! the waiting is killing me!

I have no experience going from hydro to soil but from what i've read, the plants should adapt to the change just fine.

i also credit the 1000w of lights (both 600 HPS and 400 MH) for the rapid growth.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my humidifier, a Sunbeam 644 with "FineMist"(tm) technology. I am thinking that I need a large res, rather than the smaller 15 gal ones for this setup. Rather than continuing to hijack your thread I'll start a new one.


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> I got my humidifier, a Sunbeam 644 with "FineMist"(tm) technology. I am thinking that I need a large res, rather than the smaller 15 gal ones for this setup. Rather than continuing to hijack your thread I'll start a new one.


have you seen Earl's super-duper space shuttle hydro system? man, i love that thing!
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah seems like i need me a mh bulb,the hps is good but not good enough.
I will try a bodged diy areoponic setup on the next grow and see how i go with the transplant to soil and let you know.
Cheers for the info,best of luck with it


----------



## potpimp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah email, that's one heck of a setup Earl has! Nat, the MH is for vegging. You're in veg right now, right?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Yeah email, that's one heck of a setup Earl has! Nat, the MH is for vegging. You're in veg right now, right?


Yes mate i use a couple of fluro tubes with a dual spectrum 400 watt hps.
Until i saw emails plants and the speed with which they grew i was happy with it,now i am not 

Usually i would be suspicious of someone saying the plant grew that well in 6 days from seed but I trust email as he has been so exact and specific in every detail throughout his thread so i am sure he is telling the truth about the time it took and now i want one 

Misiis is getting really pissed as my dinners ready,i wanna chat but cant as i have been called(shouted at) about 10 times now.
BBl.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, you'll do better in veg with the blueish MH than the HPS. I have both but using the HPS for flowering now. Once I get my crop to finish, dried and cured you guys may not see a lot of me in here, LOL. 

Aero is by far the fastest way to grow; they don't have to do anything, just lay there with their little mouths open while the mister keeps them full of water and nutes. I can't wait to try out my idea with the humidifier.


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Usually i would be suspicious of someone saying the plant grew that well in 6 days from seed but I trust email as he has been so exact and specific in every detail throughout his thread so i am sure he is telling the truth about the time it took and now i want one


Yep - it is the truth. Or maybe I should say, unless i screwed up the dates - it is the truth. But i did double check and the time stamps on my pix match up so i didn't screw the dates up. it's a shame we gotta worry about folks BS'ing about their grow. 

BUT I SHOULD REMIND YOU - this is the first time using this equipment/seeds so i don't know if i just got some mutant rapid growing strain or what.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> Yep - it is the truth. Or maybe I should say, unless i screwed up the dates - it is the truth. But i did double check and the time stamps on my pix match up so i didn't screw the dates up. it's a shame we gotta worry about folks BS'ing about their grow.
> 
> BUT I SHOULD REMIND YOU - this is the first time using this equipment/seeds so i don't know if i just got some mutant rapid growing strain or what.


No mate i totally believe you.
My point was that *usually *i would be skeptical but i don't get that vibe from you at all.

This is the first aereoponic grow ive even bothered to look in on from seed to be honest and the speed is phenomenal compared to soil and i was well surprised.
I had heard that aero was well quick i just didn't know it was that quick.
I would love to bring seedlings on in an aero kit and move them into soil as i prefer soil and its easier for me as i know what i am doing but i am well interested in this aero stuff now as i hate soils slowness especially at the beginning of the plants life.


----------



## email468 (Jan 2, 2008)

natmoon said:


> No mate i totally believe you.
> My point was that *usually *i would be skeptical but i don't get that vibe from you at all.
> 
> This is the first aereoponic grow ive even bothered to look in on from seed to be honest and the speed is phenomenal compared to soil and i was well surprised.
> ...


I understood - just double checked to be certain.


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK - a quick "lessons learned so far" post...

1) I finally learned how to gauge the plants nutrient uptake (thanks to Earl and potpimp) so i won't have to waste so many nutes again (i knew my PPM was too high - but the plants didn't seem to suffer - but i want them to thrive not just survive) .... i'll post the detailed method eventually.

2) I wish i would have switched to 12/12 sooner and not continued to use grow nutes during the 12/12 transitional phase (running out of room and tops are growing into lights).

3) should have been pruning all that undergrowth and the week and pathetic branches. another words - should have lollypopped them.

c'est la vie!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK - here is the latest pix (didn't want to leave natmoon hanging  ... 
===
DAY 62 / FLOWER DAY 29:
Ambient Temperature: 66.7 F
Humidity: 51%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 64.2 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 1952
Notes: Added 2.5 Gallons tap water
===
DAY 63 / FLOWER DAY 30:
Ambient Temperature: 64.2
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 63.5
pH: 5.3
PPM: over 2000
Notes: added 4.5 gallons tap water (PPM is 1459)
===
DAY 64 / FLOWER DAY 31 (RESERVOIR CHANGE):
Ambient Temperature: 62.6
Humidity: 43%
Reservoir Details: (old / new)
Temperature: 61.8 F / 59 F
pH: 4.8 / 5.1
PPM: 1623 / 880
Notes: New res (after getting hit with clue stick) - added the following to 18 Gallons of water: 3 TBSP. Flora Micro, 8 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1.5 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom and 4 TBSP. KoolBloom

===
DAY 65 / FLOWER DAY 32:
Ambient Temperature: 66 F
Humidity: 50%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 60 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 987
Notes:


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Those look perfectly spiky and frosty to me.
Can you do the lst thing and bend the tops over so they dont get burnt and still keep growing?
Not something ive ever done so i cant give you any advice on it


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Those look perfectly spiky and frosty to me.
> Can you do the lst thing and bend the tops over so they dont get burnt and still keep growing?
> Not something ive ever done so i cant give you any advice on it


I've been trying to bend the ones with burnt tops away from the light without pushing any others into the light. i am thinking about tying them and gently bending them every day so at least the buds can grow around the burned parts. i think as long as I do it very gently it should be OK.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> I've been trying to bend the ones with burnt tops away from the light without pushing any others into the light. i am thinking about tying them and gently bending them every day so at least the buds can grow around the burned parts. i think as long as I do it very gently it should be OK.


That sounds like a good idea.
Are your stems fairly brittle or still bendy?


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> That sounds like a good idea.
> Are your stems fairly brittle or still bendy?


the biggest problem is they are thick but they are still reasonably bendy. Though i'm afraid they'd snap pretty easily if i tried to bend them too much.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 4, 2008)

Man those are looking soooooo yummy!!!


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Man those are looking soooooo yummy!!!


thanks! those pix really don't do them justice. i just want to lick all the leaves and take a bite out of the buds they look so tasty! 

and oh the smell - not powerful like a skunk but more piney.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> the biggest problem is they are thick but they are still reasonably bendy. Though i'm afraid they'd snap pretty easily if i tried to bend them too much.


I think that what you said is the best idea really.
Slowly bending them away using lines would seem to be the lowest amount of stress that you can give them.
Best of luck with it and i will keep looking in to see how your going with it all


----------



## email468 (Jan 4, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I think that what you said is the best idea really.
> Slowly bending them away using lines would seem to be the lowest amount of stress that you can give them.
> Best of luck with it and i will keep looking in to see how your going with it all


cool - i'm figuring i still got about 4-6 weeks to go before harvest (that would be put me up to around 9 weeks of flowering) but we'll see.


----------



## email468 (Jan 8, 2008)

===
DAY 66 / FLOWER DAY 33:
Ambient Temperature: 65.1 F
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.6
pH: 5.6
PPM: 1016
Notes: Major trimming of lower branch area
===
DAY 67 / FLOWER DAY 34:
Ambient Temperature: 70 F
Humidity: 52%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 67.6
pH: 4.7 (added 3 TBSP up)
PPM: 742
Notes: Removed 2.5 Gallons from reservoir and replaced with tap water

===
DAY 68 / FLOWER DAY 35:
Ambient Temperature: 66.7
Humidity: 55%
Reservoir Details: 68.7
Temperature:
pH: 5.8
PPM: 820
Notes: Added 2.5 Gallons water with 1/2 TBSP EACH Flora Bloom, KoolBloom


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking fine so far dude


----------



## email468 (Jan 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Looking fine so far dude


thank you - i'm looking forward to the next few weeks


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 12, 2008)

nice job. gotta keep an eye on this one


----------



## email468 (Jan 12, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> nice job. gotta keep an eye on this one


thanks and welcome aboard!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 12, 2008)

*OMG email. You are right down to every last detail.*
*Its very impressive but WAY too organized for me. *

*BTW. I LOVE your light. Maybe even a tad envious. *


email468 said:


> DAY 18:
> Ambient Temperature: 71.9
> Humidity: 34%
> Reservoir Details:
> ...


----------



## email468 (Jan 12, 2008)

hi Lacy! glad you could drop by.

i check'em everyday anyway - just added jotting down notes. i wanted to be able to go back and see what i did right and wrong. the big secret is having a dedicated notebook always handy  and plus i need all the help i can get.

i'm really glad i got the light/ballast/reflector. even if my ballast goes - the reflector holds two bulbs so theoretically i could have two bulbs of whatever kind (HPS/MH/ even floros) provided i have the ballast.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Yes exactly. that is the light that I wanted but just can't afford. i can't find it in canada and if I purchase it from the states it will cost of fortune in duty taxes. An extra 35 % on top of it.*

*I love the light you have. Plus it has a built in fan.*

*It rocks. Maybe someday I can have one. *


email468 said:


> hi Lacy! glad you could drop by.
> 
> i check'em everyday anyway - just added jotting down notes. i wanted to be able to go back and see what i did right and wrong. the big secret is having a dedicated notebook always handy  and plus i need all the help i can get.
> 
> i'm really glad i got the light/ballast/reflector. even if my ballast goes - the reflector holds two bulbs so theoretically i could have two bulbs of whatever kind (HPS/MH/ even floros) provided i have the ballast.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey lacy this Canadian store stocks all kinds of lamps and switchable ballasts.
I haven't a clue what the prices are like being as i am English but they seemed ok when i used the 2/1 dollar/pound ratio.
Youve always been cool to me so heres a link for you.

Canadian Wholesale Hydroponics Store: hydroponic supplies, indoor hydroponic systems. 1 (877) 226-4769


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

looking good.
nice plants and set up.


----------



## email468 (Jan 13, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> looking good.
> nice plants and set up.


thanks crazy-mental. these last few weeks seem to be taking forever!
i'll post some more pix in the next few days....


----------



## email468 (Jan 14, 2008)

===
DAY 69 / FLOWER DAY 36:
Ambient Temperature: 76.4 F
Humidity: 48%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.6 F
pH: 4.5 (Added 3 TBSP. pH up)
PPM: 712
Notes: Added 2.5 Gallons
===
DAY 70 / FLOWER DAY 37:
Ambient Temperature: 75.3 F
Humidity: 45%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.2 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 857
Notes:
===
DAY 71 / FLOWER DAY 38 (RESERVOIR CHANGE):
Ambient Temperature: 79.1 F
Humidity: 53%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 69.2 F
pH: 5.3
PPM: 1004
Notes: NEW RESERVOIR DETAILS: To 20 Gallons of water added 2.5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 7.5 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, and 5 TBSP. KoolBloom. Temp: 65.6 F, pH: 5.8, PPM: 728
===
DAY 72 / FLOWER DAY 39:
Ambient Temperature: 80.7 F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.5 F
pH: 6.1
PPM: 736
Notes:
===
DAY 73 / FLOWER DAY 40:
Ambient Temperature: 78.8 F
Humidity: 44%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 66.3 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 785
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jan 14, 2008)

===
DAY 74 / FLOWER DAY 41:
Ambient Temperature: 78.6 F
Humidity: 44%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.1 F
pH: 5.8
PPM: 861
Notes:
===


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 15, 2008)

lookin real good Email. only a couple more weeks!


----------



## email468 (Jan 15, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> lookin real good Email. only a couple more weeks!


thanks billybob - feels more like a couple of years!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 15, 2008)

Hehehe, we should finish about the same time my friend!


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey email.. this is one of the best journals ive seen. it helped me a lot!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## email468 (Jan 15, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Hehehe, we should finish about the same time my friend!


that worked out kind of cool!


----------



## email468 (Jan 15, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> hey email.. this is one of the best journals ive seen. it helped me a lot!!!!!!!!!....


thanks blonddie! it helped me to write everything down - i'm very glad you found it of some use too!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jan 17, 2008)

looking good email!! i dont smoke but i grow for just for the science purposes haha but how is the ppp when its all done?? like taste?? smoke?? aroma?? feeling?? pretty much how the finish product is when its done??


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great email!


----------



## email468 (Jan 17, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> looking good email!! i dont smoke but i grow for just for the science purposes haha but how is the ppp when its all done?? like taste?? smoke?? aroma?? feeling?? pretty much how the finish product is when its done??


i'll let you know - this is the first time i'm trying it -- smells like evergreens!


----------



## email468 (Jan 17, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Looking great email!


thanks for dropping by and the kind words, GhanjaBuck!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

looking good man...

ever think of switching to coco completely? i'm going to fuck with those coco tek containers, 2" and 3".....2" for the aero and 3" for the closet. Fill the coco pots with canna coco (plant in rapidrooter plugs or cocoplugs, whichever).


they are looking lovely as well, i bet them roots are lovelys, any pics?


are those ferts organic?


----------



## email468 (Jan 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking good man...
> 
> ever think of switching to coco completely? i'm going to fuck with those coco tek containers, 2" and 3".....2" for the aero and 3" for the closet. Fill the coco pots with canna coco (plant in rapidrooter plugs or cocoplugs, whichever).
> 
> ...


thanks for dropping by LoudBlunts. Do you mean ditching the hydroton and just grow in coco? - i honestly haven't given it much thought. this is the first time using this system so i'm sure it won't be long before i start experimenting.

The nutes are not organic as far as i know - to be honest, there seems to be more hype than science behind the "organic" movement. but i'm often wrong.

the roots are massive - i can't even spin the plants in the net pots anymore! They fill up at least a third of my reservoir! i'll take some pictures next week of the roots and buds and post them. the only pictures i have of the roots are already posted in the journal somewhere....

the buds are really starting to swell - i'm thinking i'll be able to harvest in the next 2-3 weeks!


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wooot woot! lookin forward to that! anyways i use organic nutes. Pure Blend Pro by Botanicare. works wonders.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks for dropping by LoudBlunts. Do you mean ditching the hydroton and just grow in coco? - i honestly haven't given it much thought. this is the first time using this system so i'm sure it won't be long before i start experimenting.
> 
> The nutes are not organic as far as i know - to be honest, there seems to be more hype than science behind the "organic" movement. but i'm often wrong.
> 
> ...



i think you should give it a whirl on the organic side....maybe we'd start together!!

cuz you're already making an ideal environment for your plants. (dual mixed spectrum lighting) 

just imagine rocking the whole thing. i blv going all the way organic and having your dual spectrum lighting will produce the best tasting bud ever!!!

you'd have the benefit of going all natural with the pro's of hydro!!!!!


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually, I feel the main point of growing organic is to care about youre health(your own and the plants). also i think the taste and high is alot better with hydro-organic. but i have no soil plants to do an experiement. i am plannaing to di some outdooer plants this season. but the scrog is enough work ATM.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

yea i do blv hydro organic you get great taste and cleaner high.


with all the shit you use being able to recycle it...easy dispose of it. coco is great soil conditioner! coco increases yields as well too


----------



## email468 (Jan 19, 2008)

OK - here's how i feel about "organics"....

I don't believe anyone could tell the difference in a double-blind taste test provided everything else was equal.

also -- it is great to use artificial light (anything other than the sun), water (anything other than rain), air/CO2 (anything other than the breeze), soil (any hydro or "special mixes of soil"), etc... but when it comes to nutrients we all say oh no! we can't use that - it ain't organic! that seems kind of ... well hypocritical i guess.

don't mean to be a bummer but there is way too much myth and bullshit surrounding growing weed. i think it is because it is illegal and legitimate scientists doing research are few and far between so we have to rely on other growers. Some growers may mean well but the problem is - they might be growing awesome weed in spite of what they are doing - rather than because of what they are doing.... myself included. So the grower will give credit to whatever they are doing at the time - be it organic nutes or CFLs or whatever - when it is experience or good luck or something else that is actually the reason for success.

and now a word about recycling - it costs your local government more to recycle than to just throw it in the dump (which is why we, the taxpayers, have to subsidize recycling to the tune of millions of dollars every year) - also nearly 1/2 of "recycled garbage" ends up in the same dump as the rest. if you think recycling is a good idea - there are some great research papers done on just how stupid and wasteful of a practice it is ... if you want a brief synopsis - check out Penn & Tellers Bullshit episode on recycling. Really puts a lot myths to rest.

anyway - like i said - don't want to be a bummer but don't care for misinformation either....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

when i was referring to recycling, i meant easier to dispose of. im not sure about you, but me, i cant dispose of my RW or any other media i dont have an excuse to use for easy. I dont want anybody to happen to find it in my trashcan, nor do i want to go out on an adventure and find an garbage/trash yard to dump my shit....

with coco i can merely put that shit outside with my garden or put it on my lawn for lovely, plush, green grass.

i'd rather have that option than looking for a spot to dump my RW, but since you arent using RW, i guess that doesnt apply to you, i was merely speaking in general.

second, your right, for anybody to say they have a completely indoor organic natural op would be bogus. but dont you think because of how we are growing, we have to (well not have to obviously cuz other ways work), we want to mimic mother nature as close as possible. True, we cannot get the sun if we are truly indoors, but a balance dual spectrum would be ideal at trying to match the sun. mh & hps brings a nice imitation of sunlight! or so i think (pretty sure you do too)

the medium and the like is known to have effects on taste, and not just marijuana plants....other plants as well. i think when we choose gardening systems and nutes we just go off what we hear, and what works. im a firm believer in that. On the other hand, i've tried both buds grown with organic nutes and with chemical nutes. Now, probably not every strain will be affected, but in strains with serious punch for the taste buds, i do think it (organic) will make a big difference. The only exception to this would be given a solution/tea in the end weeks of flowering along with flushing....and its barely a difference in taste, but there still is one. Aint like it wouldnt be some bad ass smoke regardless, its just the principle....if you can get better tasting buds to stimulate them taste buds, shit why not? Thas all im saying


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

also, if you feel like this....why'd you opt to line the netpots with coco ?


----------



## email468 (Jan 19, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> also, if you feel like this....why'd you opt to line the netpots with coco ?


cause that's what the instructions told me to do 

and sorry if i came off harsh - i agree that experimentation and trying out different light/nute/growing media is part of the fun. Didn't want to harsh anyones mellow 

on the other hand - i'm getting pretty old and don't have a refined palette so spending top dollar on organic nutes probably wouldn't be worth it for me - but that doesn't mean i shouldn't try.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 19, 2008)

naw man you know you are cool with me


----------



## email468 (Jan 21, 2008)

===
DAY 75 / FLOWER DAY 42:
Ambient Temperature: 76.4 F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 64.7 F
pH: 5.3
PPM: 1017
Notes: Added 3 Gallons water
===
DAY 76 / FLOWER DAY 43:
Ambient Temperature: 75.5 F
Humidity: 35%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.3 F
pH: 5.0
PPM: 879
Notes: Added 2 Gallons of water with 1 TBSP. Flora Bloom and 1 TBSP. KoolBloom
===
DAY 77 / FLOWER DAY 44:
Ambient Temperature: 75.7 F
Humidity: 42%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 65.8 F
pH: 4.5 (YIKES)
PPM: 925
Notes:
===
DAY 78 / FLOWER DAY 45 (RESERVOIR CHANGE):
Ambient Temperature: 77.5 F
Humidity: 43%
Reservoir Details: 
Temperature: 65.6 F / 63.1 F
pH: 3.6 / 6.2
PPM: 1024 / 904
Notes: To 15 Gallons of water added 2.5 TBSP. Flora Micro, 7.5 TBSP. Flora Bloom, 1 TBSP. Floralicious Bloom, 5 TBSP. KoolBloom and 3 TBSP. pH UP.
===
DAY 79 / FLOWER DAY 46:
Ambient Temperature: 64.5 F
Humidity: 33%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 62 F
pH: 5.9
PPM: 939
Notes:
===


----------



## email468 (Jan 21, 2008)

===
DAY 80 / FLOWER DAY 47:
Ambient Temperature: 61.5 F
Humidity: 31%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 58.4 F
pH: 6.0
PPM: 987
Notes:
===


pix of the grow, a bud, a close up bud and the roots...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 21, 2008)

aye email.....whas your electricity usage with that light? how much?


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 22, 2008)

looking reallllll yummy bro. when u ganna harvest? whys ur ph flux so much bro?


----------



## email468 (Jan 22, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> looking reallllll yummy bro. when u ganna harvest? whys ur ph flux so much bro?


the trichomes are mostly turned towards the bottom of the buds and the pistils are also turning color and withering. I think i'm going to harvest within a week or so. this will also work out because of an impending trip.

I'm not sure why pH is freaking out - i'm thinking because a few weeks ago, i really started reducing my nute loads and the plant still has a lot of stored nutrients? i really don't know. but i will be flushing with a rinsing solution twice as long as the directions tell me!


----------



## email468 (Jan 23, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> aye email.....whas your electricity usage with that light? how much?


my electric bill jumped up by about 50-60 bucks a month with the whole system running 24 x 7. not sure how much of that was the light and how much was just regular electric bill fluctuation.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Gosh email. I can't get over how detailed you are but have to admit that you have a very nice grow there. Very sticky gooey buds.*
*mmm *


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Gosh email. I can't get over how detailed you are but have to admit that you have a very nice grow there. Very sticky gooey buds.*
> *mmm *


thanks Lacy!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey email i have decide to try to combine air with soil after viewing how quickly your babies grew.
You inspired me to try something new
Hope your bud smokes as sticky as it looks


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks natmoon! - that's cool.

i been picking and smoking the last couple weeks and what a great soaring high!

aeroponics with a bright-ass HID really does seem to make them grow fast - flowering still takes the same amount of time (forever).


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*You are into some real advanced stuff here.*
*aeroponics? *
*I'll look it up *


email468 said:


> Thanks natmoon! - that's cool.
> 
> i been picking and smoking the last couple weeks and what a great soaring high!
> 
> aeroponics with a bright-ass HID really does seem to make them grow fast - flowering still takes the same amount of time (forever).


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy - not advanced at all. i barely stumbled my way through this new set-up. i screwed up many, many times and had to harvest early. though i'm not crying about that since i prefer the heady high to the couch-lock anyway.
but thanks for the ego boost!

as far i as understand it, aeroponics means water is forced through a nebulizer which mists the roots directly. I use the rainforest 66 which did all the work for me (and i still managed to make a lot of mistakes). But the roots dangle into the reservoir which is oxygenated with an airstone. There is a little pump that sits in the middle and spins around shooting jets of water out at the root area - pretty neat!

I'll be posting some pics of them all chopped down.



Lacy said:


> *You are into some real advanced stuff here.*
> *aeroponics? *
> *I'll look it up *


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

aye email did you do anything special with your electricity? pull a seperate service directly from the breaker to your grow cab?

or just stuck everything on a surge protector????


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> aye email did you do anything special with your electricity? pull a seperate service directly from the breaker to your grow cab?
> 
> or just stuck everything on a surge protector????


i ran two new 20 amp circuits.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*I prefer a head high also but once in a while the coach lock.*

*It does sound very interesting email and we all learn from experience for sure. *
*Thanks for the explanation.*



email468 said:


> Lacy - not advanced at all. i barely stumbled my way through this new set-up. i screwed up many, many times and had to harvest early. though i'm not crying about that since i prefer the heady high to the couch-lock anyway.
> but thanks for the ego boost!
> 
> as far i as understand it, aeroponics means water is forced through a nebulizer which mists the roots directly. I use the rainforest 66 which did all the work for me (and i still managed to make a lot of mistakes). But the roots dangle into the reservoir which is oxygenated with an airstone. There is a little pump that sits in the middle and spins around shooting jets of water out at the root area - pretty neat!
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> i ran two new 20 amp circuits.



can i bug you with help?

or you had somebody run it for you?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> Thanks natmoon! - that's cool.
> 
> i been picking and smoking the last couple weeks and what a great soaring high!
> 
> aeroponics with a bright-ass HID really does seem to make them grow fast - flowering still takes the same amount of time (forever).


Yeah its like being a kid at xmas
Will show my ideas in my ppp grow journal as soon as they show sex


----------



## truckin (Jan 26, 2008)

Learned loads, good grew. 

I have a general idea of how hydro/aeroponics works, but let me get this straight. 

I have a humidifier that produces a very fine mist (I know this was mentioned earlier). Would this idea work:

I take a tote, put a hole on top, drop in a netpot and hydroton, then a plant/seedling... so far so good, but now, can I simply have the humidifier hooked up so that it is outside the tote, but aiming the mist directly at the netpot (roots) inside the tote? 

There would be no need for an airstone, since the humidifier is outside the tote, it is pulling in air and onto the roots. 

I can drain the water out from the bottom of the tote and direct it back into the humidifier. In theory, I know that in practice it will be water rich with nutrients and I need to adjust pH and all. 

This system probably wouldn't scale well, but I imagine it can sustain at least 4 plants. What happens when the humidier turns on is that the entire inside of the tote will be foggy with nute water and oxygen. 

I'm broke, but I'm willing to experiment with this idea with some plants that respond well to hydro.. like Salvia or maybe just Epipremnum. I actually have an Epipremnum (common houseplant, you've definitely seen it around) rooting in a jar of water as we speak, which would be perfect for this experiment.


----------



## email468 (Jan 26, 2008)

truckin said:


> Learned loads, good grew.
> 
> I have a general idea of how hydro/aeroponics works, but let me get this straight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking the journal out.

I really don't feel knowledgeable enough to comment on the humidifier idea. But if i were going to build an aero system, I'd probably build a very scaled down version of this:
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=425


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

DAY 81 / FLOWER DAY 48:
Ambient Temperature: 74.7 F
Humidity: 36%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 62.4 F
pH: 5.7
PPM: 1168
Notes: Drained reservoir and begin flushing (10 TBSP. FloraKleen to 20 Gallons of water)
===
DAY 82 / FLOWER DAY 49:
Ambient Temperature: 70.1 F
Humidity: 40%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 62.4 F
pH: 6.7
PPM: 252
Notes:
===
DAY 83 / FLOWER DAY 50:
Ambient Temperature: 63.1 F
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 59.9 F
pH: 5.6
PPM: 170
Notes: Drain and replace with 20 TBSP. FloraKleen to 20 Gallons of water

===
DAY 84 / FLOWER DAY 51:
Ambient Temperature: 66.5 F
Humidity: 34%
Reservoir Details:
Temperature: 59.9 F
pH: 6.5
PPM: 191
Notes: Drained reservoir, left empty for morning harvest.


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

HARVEST DAY!!!
DAY 85 / FLOWER DAY 52 --

Well the three little darlings are down but not forgotten. Unfortunately, the harvest was, I believe, a few weeks early - circumstances forced my hand. Oh well -- can't say I mind - the buzz is a great soaring high which I love. Very energetic and makes me what to get some shit done.

Final Yield for three Pure Power Plants: less than an ounce shy of a pound.
Here is plant 1, 2, and 3... and an idea of scale ...


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

some root shots for the curious...


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

hanging out...


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

a 4+ gm bonus!!!


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

ready for action ... yummy!


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

and a close up of the bud above for my new avatar... yippee!!!


----------



## VincentN (Feb 7, 2008)

damn that some good shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Feb 7, 2008)

Great grow and great job email!


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

VincentN said:


> damn that some good shit!!!!!!!!!


thank you - i couldn't be more pleased. lots of help and insight from the RIU folks!


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Great grow and great job email!


thanks GhanjaBuck - i sure did screw up a lot but they kept growing anyway!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to know as a noob....I am doing soil...hope to get the harvest you got! Do you think you affected your yield much by harvesting early? How did you dry/cure?


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Good to know as a noob....I am doing soil...hope to get the harvest you got! Do you think you affected your yield much by harvesting early? How did you dry/cure?


if i had to guess, i would say my yield was reduced by 50% because of early harvest and other problems (some significant).

I left them hang for nearly week then i trimmed them up some more, breaking them down into smaller units and sealed them up in jars for 24 hrs. i'd let them breath for about 15 min. each day which i haven't stopped doing yet.

that isn't written in stone - if they are dry - i'll leave them sealed for 48 hours and if they are too wet, i'll spread them out and leave them out for a few hours. I'm just trying to make it take as long as possible for them to dry out.... so far so good.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey email,great grow and good info,glad it all worked out for you and you got some good buds.
You inspired me to make my airbasket idea as well from reading your grow op so i have to thank you for that as well
Have an extra toke on me

Best of luck on the next grow to dude,happy smoking


----------



## email468 (Feb 7, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey email,great grow and good info,glad it all worked out for you and you got some good buds.
> You inspired me to make my airbasket idea as well from reading your grow op so i have to thank you for that as well
> Have an extra toke on me
> 
> Best of luck on the next grow to dude,happy smoking


thanks! i'm gonna enjoy the fruits of my labor for now. i'm thinking on trying some tomatoes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

hahaha ...did ya miss me man?


things seems to be looking extra good around your way....buds look tasty...so tasty i had a friend send me some ppp beans.

and guess what? good and bad news.

bad news? im impatient and i cant wait til i finish this damn cab, i've been moddin it for almost 1.5 months. maybe if i stop being greedy and wanting the top notch shit i coulda been finished huh? im hoping to have it finished in another month or so, no rush. perfection isnt, so why would i rush this? hahahaha

good news? im impatient which drove me to buy a tent and all the equipment, starting a journal on that tent soon.


----------



## email468 (Feb 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hahaha ...did ya miss me man?
> 
> 
> things seems to be looking extra good around your way....buds look tasty...so tasty i had a friend send me some ppp beans.
> ...



Hey LoudBlunts - what's shaking? yeah i missed you, you troublemaker you! 
man - start that grow!! if you think your not patient now - wait until a few weeks before harvest!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

me troublemaker? lol not uh!!!


i can wait, buy some bud to hold me over like always!


----------



## ganjaman90 (Feb 13, 2008)

i noticed you use a dual hps and mh grow light (at least thats what it looks like). do you use both at once or just one for veg and one for flower? i just bought one of those setups and am wondering how it works. thanks.


----------



## email468 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for dropping by. I used both lights through the whole grow.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

i bet it made some awesome tasting bud too!


----------



## email468 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i bet it made some awesome tasting bud too!


not bad - it is still curing but the stuff i let dry a bit faster is very nice - enjoying it now - pass to you!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

ahhh yes!!!!


do you like them cocopots?


----------



## email468 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> ahhh yes!!!!
> 
> 
> do you like them cocopots?


i think they might be unnecessary. Next time probably won't use the liners just hydroton filled net pots. I'll use the lids thought to keep the light off the roots. But my aero system spritzes water on the roots 24 x 7 so i don't have to worry about my medium drying out.

puff puff pass


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

puff...


i was thinking the same thing... i think im going to cut my coco mix with hydroton or something....because i blv the coco will be too wet (even tho its oxygenated)..... iono

puff pass!


----------



## email468 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> puff...
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thing... i think im going to cut my coco mix with hydroton or something....because i blv the coco will be too wet (even tho its oxygenated)..... iono
> ...


try soaking it now and see what you think - i found the coco didn't hold any water - just wicked it right off but your experience may be different.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

yea i remember you telling me that.... but im not talking about the coco pot, im referring to the coco i want to put in the pot.


or you think it'll be the same?


----------



## email468 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea i remember you telling me that.... but im not talking about the coco pot, im referring to the coco i want to put in the pot.
> 
> 
> or you think it'll be the same?


i'm not sure - haven't used it but if it is the same material - it doesn't stay wet long at all.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

well ill just run a test run on some bagseed right quick and see what it does..... i figure if it can grow for at least 2 weeks then shit....must not be hurting them .....


i got another question, but im not about to take over your journal...


check your PMs


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 15, 2008)

beautiful grow all this time and i just realized you had a journal. Ill be keeping an eye out for the next grow


----------



## email468 (Feb 15, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> beautiful grow all this time and i just realized you had a journal. Ill be keeping an eye out for the next grow


well thanks for dropping by. I think my next grow will be tomatoes or some other fruit, veggie or flower.

But when i do another round - i'll start another journal for sure.


----------



## msdsm39 (Feb 17, 2008)

so email... when you said you harvested just shy of a pound... that was from three plants? Was that dry or wet weight?

We just thinned our 3 plants down to 1 after sexing them and I am curious about the yeild we can expect.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/47974-big-bud-grow-seed-day.html


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

msdsm39 said:


> so email... when you said you harvested just shy of a pound... that was from three plants? Was that dry or wet weight?
> 
> We just thinned our 3 plants down to 1 after sexing them and I am curious about the yeild we can expect.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/47974-big-bud-grow-seed-day.html


that was dry weight and yes from 3 plants. i believe it would have been more but i let them overgrow into the lights and had to harvest a bit early.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 24, 2008)

hey how have you been? just poppin in to say hello


----------



## email468 (Feb 24, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey how have you been? just poppin in to say hello


hey kaya - i'm doing well - and yourself? How's your chicks?

i've enjoying your book recommendation - thanks again!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

email you cannot let us down, you must do another journal asap!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email you cannot let us down, you must do another journal asap!


i have an incredible urge to start geminating some bag seed and have no idea why....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

because!

you must let that ppp cure!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> because!
> 
> you must let that ppp cure!


alright man - i started germinating some seeds i had around:
1) PPP - of course
1) Big Bud (i have a few seeds of big bud - can't recall where these came from)
1) unknown seed from seed bank - no idea what this sucker is
and
5) bag seeds - mostly blueberry i think but can't say for certain

so i have room for 6 plants and i'm germinating 8 seeds and will be happy if 3 survive (either through living or being female) to flower.

Once i get things rolling i'll start another journal (unless i change my mind again and grow tomatoes or poppies or something)...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

soon my veg box will fill with a wide variety of plants for the garden!!!! I love the seasons but the cold part of the year is so long here. look foward to watching your grow


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!


what about you - what's going on in your garden?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

thats g-14 classified!!!


besides, i havent moved yet.... i told you i shut down!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> soon my veg box will fill with a wide variety of plants for the garden!!!! I love the seasons but the cold part of the year is so long here. look foward to watching your grow


that's cool. i was going to wait awhile but the itch has started again and i decided to go ahead and scratch it.

i'll be doing a few things differently. i'm going to experiment with some lighting - which will be excruciatingly detailed in the new journal. Briefly, rather than run both MH and HPS lights like last time - i'm going to use mostly MH during veg (turning on the HPS progressively longer) until switching to 12/12 when i'll use both MH and HPS the whole time. And then as flowering proceeds, I'll gradually reduce the amount of time the MH is on.

i'm also going to be following a new feeding regimen - which will also be documented. in a nutshell, the new plan is WAY LESS nutrients


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thats g-14 classified!!!
> 
> 
> besides, i havent moved yet.... i told you i shut down!


i thought you might've got something going since then.


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

and oh yeah - i'm going to use 18/6 instead of 24/0 of the grow stage....
and flower earlier and try to do a little training/trimming


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

no me and girl was been supposed to move, but the apt office is trying to say we owe them money cuz we didnt give them 30 days notice. we just told them to fuck theirselves and that since we already gotta pay, we might as well stay. moving at the middle of the month!

everything will be up and running in like 2-3 weeks probably less.

im not sure what i wanna start up..... prolly 4 super skunk, 2 hashberry, 2 HJNC


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 25, 2008)

i love that you can experiment with a million diffrent ways of growing


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i love that you can experiment with a million diffrent ways of growing


i'm pretty sure that is one of the most appealing things about gardening to me. you can do it by rote if you want - but you aren't limited if you don't want to be.


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no me and girl was been supposed to move, but the apt office is trying to say we owe them money cuz we didnt give them 30 days notice. we just told them to fuck theirselves and that since we already gotta pay, we might as well stay. moving at the middle of the month!
> 
> everything will be up and running in like 2-3 weeks probably less.
> 
> im not sure what i wanna start up..... prolly 4 super skunk, 2 hashberry, 2 HJNC


i wish i had some strawberry cough to try - are you going to stick with one strain or mix it up a bit?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

going to mix it up!

thas why i broke it down to 4 super skunks 2 hashb's and 2 HJNC !!!


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> going to mix it up!
> 
> thas why i broke it down to 4 super skunks 2 hashb's and 2 HJNC !!!


i hope i don't make too big a mistake by putting PPP in the mix - i think the rest of them are Indica-heavy strains. and thanks again for that PM!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

me neither, i hope i dont fuck shit up either, but i have mostly sativa heavy strains...they should be alright....

i see ALOT of people mixing up strains in hydro systems


----------



## g0ds3nd (Feb 25, 2008)

wow thats awesome could you tell me how to make a system lyk yours i have about 200$ spare


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

g0ds3nd said:


> wow thats awesome could you tell me how to make a system lyk yours i have about 200$ spare


Hmmmm - that is going to be tricky since the lighting system (including bulbs/ballast) was around 600. The rainforest 66 (the hydro system) was 225. A 600w HPS replacement bulb (for the kind i have) is around a hundred bucks.

this is not the most cost-conscious of grow boxes 

But you can build a better hydro system and use a 400w light and you might squeak by under 200 - though 3-400 would be closer the mark.


----------



## g0ds3nd (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i could probz get 300-400 depends really im a uni student in england so money gets tight sometimes but i can stretch so can you pm me how to make 1 it looks amazing for seedlings


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

if you want help, shouldnt you be PM'n him instead of him PM'n you?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

godsend....this may be up your alley: Brite Ideas Hydroponics and...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i wish i had some strawberry cough to try - are you going to stick with one strain or mix it up a bit?


I have lots of strawberry cough......


----------



## email468 (Feb 25, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I have lots of strawberry cough......


well puff, puff and pass that this way!


----------



## Titania (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the way you set out this thread, very clear and well layed out, with all the relevant infomation one wants. I should of followed it from the start, although it makes my grow look pathetic.


----------



## email468 (Mar 2, 2008)

Titania said:


> Love the way you set out this thread, very clear and well layed out, with all the relevant infomation one wants. I should of followed it from the start, although it makes my grow look pathetic.


thanks for the kind words - i did nearly everything possible to screw up this grow (not on purpose but through ignorance) and they kept right on growing!

in case you haven't noticed, i tend to be anal (understatement of the year) and feel it could have been more detailed but got lazy


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

Titania said:


> Love the way you set out this thread, very clear and well layed out, with all the relevant infomation one wants. I should of followed it from the start, although it makes my grow look pathetic.


Ditto to all that. You really were detailed... GOOD JOB.


----------



## email468 (Mar 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ditto to all that. You really were detailed... GOOD JOB.


wow! you went right to work! thanks for dropping by and the compliments!

i'm real happy with the way this one turned out - i'm gearing up for another one - got six little sprouts!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 2, 2008)

*I missed the entire show. *

*Will read through it though. I saw the harvest pics.....NICE!!!*


----------



## email468 (Mar 2, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I missed the entire show. *
> 
> *Will read through it though. I saw the harvest pics.....NICE!!!*


thanks! enjoy.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> wow! you went right to work! thanks for dropping by and the compliments!
> 
> i'm real happy with the way this one turned out - i'm gearing up for another one - got six little sprouts!


Yes, Ive actually read on this thread before too. .

Good luck with your new grow!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes, Ive actually read on this thread before too. .
> 
> Good luck with your new grow!!!


thank you! i'll start a new journal in a few weeks i think.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

Rep 4 U.......


----------



## email468 (Mar 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Rep 4 U.......


thank you.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

hey how ya been email? lookin good glad you decided to do a grow and soon enough it will be time to start all the other stuff. hope things are good with you and your plants


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey how ya been email? lookin good glad you decided to do a grow and soon enough it will be time to start all the other stuff. hope things are good with you and your plants


the plants are still at the cute little bugger stage - but they've only been in the system for a couple of days - but they are looking good (at 5 of 6 are looking good - one is looking a little frumpy but she'll perk up).

but yeah - grow journal number 2 will be happening soon.

I'm doing pretty well, thank you - how about you? what's shakin'?


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 3, 2008)

not much cant wait to see some pics i love pics Back to school and i feel fried after the first weekend? I have been working on this for years and i took some time off when my daugter was born, im getting anxious to be done. Glad to hear you are good and all is well with the plants


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

email you might as well join the contest!!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> email you might as well join the contest!!!!


what contest?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

best ever grow journal?


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> best ever grow journal?


too late for that - no pictures and not enough notes. half of it is just bag seed anyway. thanks for the thought though


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

it doesnt matter!

you dont have to have great seeds, just a detailed journal....which i know you like to keep detailed notes anyway!

and the contest isnt over til the end of this year!!!! yes sometimes december something!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> it doesnt matter!
> 
> you dont have to have great seeds, just a detailed journal....which i know you like to keep detailed notes anyway!
> 
> and the contest isnt over til the end of this year!!!! yes sometimes december something!!!


i'm glad somebody tells me about these things - December is far enough off to get another one in after this


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

its posted. 


its gonna be a pretty cool contest!!!! looks like its gon be killer fun!

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/48610-grow-journal-contest.html

i might need some competition woohahahaha


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> its posted.
> 
> 
> its gonna be a pretty cool contest!!!! looks like its gon be killer fun!
> ...


LOL - i already have the prizes!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

to my knowledge the prizes havent been decided yet.

however, to all contestants that follow all the rules will not be losers even if they do not win, they will still 'win' 3 books and 1year elite


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> to my knowledge the prizes havent been decided yet.
> 
> however, to all contestants that follow all the rules will not be losers even if they do not win, they will still 'win' 3 books and 1year elite


oh shit - i thought those were the prizes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

i wouldnt waste your time for 3 videos and a one year suspension!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i wouldnt waste your time for 3 videos and a one year suspension!!!


funny thing is - i almost fulfilled those requirements just doing one for the hell of it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 3, 2008)

i know!!!!


its an easy contest!!! well....to some anyway...


----------



## Titania (Mar 4, 2008)

I just read your harvest weight, shy off 1 pound, yes? As i remember, that's about 15 ounces... of 3 plants! I must be mistaken, but just in case I'm not... I would uncover my head and kneel before your tomb.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

Titania said:


> I just read your harvest weight, shy off 1 pound, yes? As i remember, that's about 15 ounces... of 3 plants! I must be mistaken, but just in case I'm not... I would uncover my head and kneel before your tomb.


that is correct but i have a good deal of vertical grow space - the plants were close to 4 feet high at harvest time.

Here is a repost of the pictures of the harvest from each of the three plants.... and one shot of all of them hanging out!


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

Titania said:


> I just read your harvest weight, shy off 1 pound, yes? As i remember, that's about 15 ounces... of 3 plants! I must be mistaken, but just in case I'm not... I would uncover my head and kneel before your tomb.


as much as i would enjoy your "kneeling before me"  i would give credit to the fine folks at RIU including but not limited to Earl, FilthyFletch, pandabear, potroast, potpimp, and many others for all their help and insight.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 4, 2008)

a lb is 16 ozs


----------



## Titania (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> a lb is 16 ozs


right you are.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

and thank you to LOUD BLUNTS (for immoral support)!!!!


----------



## jahred (Mar 4, 2008)

I noticed that around week 2 of flowering, you did some "heavy and light" pruning. Did you cut some fan leaves off? What exactly was it that you cut? I was curious because I just switched to flowering and dont really know what exactly to do. THANKS!!!


----------



## shamegame (Mar 4, 2008)

Harvest looks great man! Enjoy


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

jahred said:


> I noticed that around week 2 of flowering, you did some "heavy and light" pruning. Did you cut some fan leaves off? What exactly was it that you cut? I was curious because I just switched to flowering and dont really know what exactly to do. THANKS!!!


thanks for checking in.

i greatly thinned out the bottom 1/3 of all three plants by cutting many fan leaves and small bud branches that weren't getting any light. It would have been better, I think had I avoided that scenario by flowering earlier and not cutting anything.


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Harvest looks great man! Enjoy


thanks shamegame - i'm real happy with the way things turned out


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Absolutely. You probably have the most detailed journal I have ever read.*
*Budsmoker has a great detailed journal also.*


email468 said:


> funny thing is - i almost fulfilled those requirements just doing one for the hell of it!


----------



## email468 (Mar 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Absolutely. You probably have the most detailed journal I have ever read.*
> *Budsmoker has a great detailed journal also.*


thanks Lacy! you always have a kind word 

so i started 3 bag seed, 1 unknown seed bank seed, 1 big bud and 1 power plant - so far so good - got the first set of jagged leaves already!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Awe thanks for the hug. I could use one.*

*I have some big bud started also. unfortunately I got all my plants missed up 'again.'dunce:*

*I honestly need to be more detailed about my journaling. Not quite as detailed as yours but....more than what I have been doing....especially since I noticed that 'grow journal context' in your grow journal here.*
*Thanks so much email because if I hadn't come to see what you have been up to I wouldn't have even seen it.*
*I'm gonna join and take some notes how you do yours.*

*Thanks again  (2 hugs )*


email468 said:


> thanks Lacy! you always have a kind word
> 
> so i started 3 bag seed, 1 unknown seed bank seed, 1 big bud and 1 power plant - so far so good - got the first set of jagged leaves already!


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Lacy - my 6th sense told me you needed a hug - here's another 

Well since i am anal, a detailed journal comes naturally to me. I'll share how i do it which may help you keep your journal.

I have an indoor/outdoor thermometer which at a glance tells me the ambient temperature of the room, the temp inside the grow box and the humidity inside the grow box.

I check my pH and PPM everyday (hydro) and my meter also records the temperature of the water.

The trick is - i have a notebook and pen easily accessible and dedicated to taking notes. 

Everyday (about the same time) i look at the temp and humidity and write it down. Then i check my res water and write down the details. 

Then i make any notes - if i added any water/nutes and how much or any other "goings on" like topping, pruning, first nodes, switching to 12/12 etc..

Then about once a week or so, I take my notes and put them in a nice and neat electronic format for easy reference.

And the pictures are easy since they are already time-stamped. So i can correlate the date of the picture with the date of the diary and i know exactly what's going on and when. 

So i think the key for me doing a detailed journal is having all my meters in place for easy reference and having a pencil and paper always at the ready in a handy location. So having everything convenient is key for me. Does that make sense?

Anyway - any help i can offer (or just moral support) let me know - i'm happy to help.
  



Lacy said:


> *Awe thanks for the hug. I could use one.*
> 
> *I have some big bud started also. unfortunately I got all my plants missed up 'again.'dunce:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ah gosh. Well you guessed right. and thanks*

*I'm not sure if I want to become that anal about my journal since I have so many other things I am anal about.  *

*I did get myself a thermometre and I think I am going to get a pH metre. I have never taken a pH reading of any of my grows. *

*You also record the temps of the water.  All I do is leave a BIG bucket of water in the grow room so it is the same temp then I add nutes just before feeding otherwise the water gets all cloudy and looks gross.  Like milky water. But I also have well water which I think makes a difference.*

*The notebook idea is a good one. Hubby is constantly telling me I should have a notebook attached to the door. You know, i am going to do that tonight and thank you for reminding me. *

*So are you entering the 'king of Grow' contest? You should!!!*

*Thanks email. I 'll keep a check on your jounal just to get the general idea ;cause I am gonna enter ...maybe I can be "queen"*
*I'd prefer princess but hey..... *

*Later*
*Lacy*



email468 said:


> Hi Lacy - my 6th sense told me you needed a hug - here's another
> 
> Well since i am anal, a detailed journal comes naturally to me. I'll share how i do it which may help you keep your journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have one of those Hanna meters that i can just press a couple of buttons and get a lot of info - i don't record it all though. you grow in the soil though right? i record all that stuff cause i want to a new way of feeding based on PPM and the amount of water used. Earl and pandabear turned me on to it. growing hydro you almost have to record all that stuff.

But as for taking pictures and keeping a journal, I find it very rewarding and awful lot of fun!

Wasn't planning on entering any contests over it though 

And you're already a princess of growing! 



Lacy said:


> *Ah gosh. Well you guessed right. and thanks*
> 
> *I'm not sure if I want to become that anal about my journal since I have so many other things I am anal about.  *
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

and what method is this email? the one that earl and panda turned you on to?


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and what method is this email? the one that earl and panda turned you on to?


This is the thread that has all the info in one place:
CC Hydro 101 by Earl - Cannabis Culture Forums

This is the thread where Earl schooled me and pandabear also added help...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/41552-ppm-question.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 5, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thanks!!!!!


Oh man - i thought i shared those with you before - man i'm sorry!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

earl's thread, yes...

that other thread, no...

all to the good man!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 5, 2008)

*I just have a temp thing that tells me what the temp is at the present moment ...the highest it got and lowest and at what time.*

*And hydro and soil and uniquely different for sure.*

*I'm already a "princess of growing" *
*heehee thanks*


email468 said:


> I have one of those Hanna meters that i can just press a couple of buttons and get a lot of info - i don't record it all though. you grow in the soil though right? i record all that stuff cause i want to a new way of feeding based on PPM and the amount of water used. Earl and pandabear turned me on to it. growing hydro you almost have to record all that stuff.
> 
> But as for taking pictures and keeping a journal, I find it very rewarding and awful lot of fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 10, 2008)

Need to read this all the way through... =]


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Need to read this all the way through... =]


it is getting longer and longer - maybe I should start one with just the pictures 

thanks for dropping by!


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 10, 2008)

NP... =]

Return the favor, pro favor, my journal is so empty with replies... =]

It is getting starved for attention... =]


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 14, 2008)

hey stranger!!!! how ya been? Things have been nutty around here, you would not beleive some of the shit i am reading this semester. Im reading about the pharmeutical industry and the drugs they make, the whole thing just makes me sick and i dont know what to think anymore. Right Now i am reading a book called Selling Sickness, damn this stuff is insane to read. 

Well anyhow id love to see some pics how are your babies doing?


----------



## email468 (Mar 14, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey stranger!!!! how ya been? Things have been nutty around here, you would not beleive some of the shit i am reading this semester. Im reading about the pharmeutical industry and the drugs they make, the whole thing just makes me sick and i dont know what to think anymore. Right Now i am reading a book called Selling Sickness, damn this stuff is insane to read.
> 
> Well anyhow id love to see some pics how are your babies doing?


Hi Kaya!

Do you have a major? What are your favorite classes? What class would you be reading Selling Sickness for?

I'm doing very well, thanks. And you?

I'm not sure I'm going to do a full blown journal on this grow but who knows since I do have the info recorded. But not very many pictures but here are a few...

The first picture they are 6 days old. The top three are all bag seed and the bottom three from left to right: Big Bud, Unknown seed bank, Fem PPP

The second picture they are 10 days old
The third picture they are 16 days old but both have the same line up.

Starting with left-center and going clockwise:
unknown seed bank, Big Bud, PPP, and the rest are all bag seed.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 14, 2008)

wowwow

is that the bigbud taking off like that?


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok all caught up now... =]

Email you should start an new journal with the new grow and pics... =]

And of course post the link here... =P

EDIT >>> Also wondering if next time you change your res could you post some pics of the inside of that rainforest... With and without water... My hydro shop said that the mist the rainforest creates is really good... I would like to try to recreate that if possible...

I like building my own systems... So rewarding... =]


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Ok all caught up now... =]
> 
> Email you should start an new journal with the new grow and pics... =]
> 
> ...


I'll be working on a new journal and thanks for the encouragement!

Here is a link to GH rainforest instruction manual - but there is an exploded view of the rainforest. i'll also try to take pictures before the root system gets too entangled! if you do decide to build something like this - drop me a line cause i would change some things...
http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/instructions/RainForest66_318_236.pdf


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wowwow
> 
> is that the bigbud taking off like that?


It is the "Unknown strain" but from a seed bank - so it could be more big bud - i really don't know but the stems are already getting thick and even the sickly yellow looking bag seed plant has 4 nodes and is less than 3 inches tall! The biggest one has 6 nodes already and is about 4 inches tall.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey email i didn't realize that you had started a new grow in your old thread
Anyway looking good,love your flying saucer grow equipment lol.
I am subscribed again now anyway,so i will pop in from time to time


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hey email i didn't realize that you had started a new grow in your old thread
> Anyway looking good,love your flying saucer grow equipment lol.
> I am subscribed again now anyway,so i will pop in from time to time


Hey natmoon! long time no see - hope all is well with you!

I'll start another separate thread for the new one - just gotta get my shit together first  I'll add a link once i get it going and add it to my sig file too.

the rainforest has its problems but getting these seedlings to grow quickly isn't one of them!

thanks for dropping by!


----------



## natmoon (Mar 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey natmoon! long time no see - hope all is well with you!
> 
> I'll start another separate thread for the new one - just gotta get my shit together first  I'll add a link once i get it going and add it to my sig file too.
> 
> ...


Yeah man i haven't had much time lately.
As it is right now i only have another 30 minutes to spend here
I still haven't even had time to buy that odour remover and test it yet,my life is to full up,i have to clear up some messes and reduce my workload
Later dude


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'll be working on a new journal and thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> Here is a link to GH rainforest instruction manual - but there is an exploded view of the rainforest. i'll also try to take pictures before the root system gets too entangled! if you do decide to build something like this - drop me a line cause i would change some things...
> http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/instructions/RainForest66_318_236.pdf


What i am really interested in is the "Vortex Sprayer"... =]

Pretty cool ideas in that contraption... I would like to see it in action... I am confused as to how the pump/spinning motor work at the same time... 

I took a look at the vortex at my hydro shop today but could not figure out how it sucks the water up... ??

And so what would you change... ??


----------



## email468 (Mar 17, 2008)

the motor is also a pump that draws the water up the tube like a straw - the motor stays stationery and the internal tube spins - the jets of water squirt out the holes towards the top. It works pretty slick!

I would put a drain on the bottom of the reservoir. I would give myself more room (make it a 4 plant instead of a 6 plant) and somehow - there has to be easier access to the reservoir - right now you either have to leave a plant out completely or take it out to get to the reservoir and after the roots get entangled this is all but impossible.


----------



## power2me (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Journal email! Very well detailed and informative. Nice gear too 

Peace


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

power2me said:


> Nice Journal email! Very well detailed and informative. Nice gear too
> 
> Peace


thanks for compliments and dropping by!


----------



## puffpuffpass8787 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey email whats happening nice grow with that PPP it looked good. Anyways my grow is finally maturein and I need some help they have been flowering now for 31 days under a 400 w HPS 12/12. My nutes I have been trying to keep them at 1100 but they keep jumping up. But my question is how long should they be in flower and when do you know they ready. After that how do you cure your buds whats the best ways.

IDK if you remember but I had asked you for help early on in my grow and it was much appreciated.


----------



## email468 (Mar 19, 2008)

puffpuffpass8787 said:


> hey email whats happening nice grow with that PPP it looked good. Anyways my grow is finally maturein and I need some help they have been flowering now for 31 days under a 400 w HPS 12/12. My nutes I have been trying to keep them at 1100 but they keep jumping up. But my question is how long should they be in flower and when do you know they ready. After that how do you cure your buds whats the best ways.
> 
> IDK if you remember but I had asked you for help early on in my grow and it was much appreciated.


Yes I remember and i'm glad i could be some help 

From my understanding, if your PPM is jumping up then you are using too many nutes. Use the feeding programs as a guideline, if your PPM drops you can add nutrients, if it rises then back off.

Not to be flip, but they have to flower until they are done. It can take as little as 8 weeks or as much as 16 (though most are right around 9-11 weeks).

I will post my favorite links to consult for determining when to harvest, harvesting, drying and curing - if these links do not answer your questions (though i think they will) then feel free to ask me here or PM me....
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43287-drying-curing-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/44903-perfered-curing-methods.html


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 21, 2008)

hey how have you been? i have been...well........can you say in over my head? I have been stressin a little bit about school but i miss visiting you guys like you cant imagine Hope you are well and not still looking at the two feet of snow that i am, we got another four inches last night!! O well hope your babies are doing well and im going to hopefully get all my work done before scool tomarrow.


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> the motor is also a pump that draws the water up the tube like a straw - the motor stays stationery and the internal tube spins - the jets of water squirt out the holes towards the top. It works pretty slick!
> 
> I would put a drain on the bottom of the reservoir. I would give myself more room (make it a 4 plant instead of a 6 plant) and somehow - there has to be easier access to the reservoir - right now you either have to leave a plant out completely or take it out to get to the reservoir and after the roots get entangled this is all but impossible.


those are all good points... I will keep them in mind the next time i build a system... I am still unsure HOW the motor/pump sucks in water... ?? And without taking it into the pump housing itself i imagine... Curious... =]

I guess i might just have to buy one before i can reverse engineer it... Maybe the ppl at my grow shop will let me play with theirs whenever they change plants and the gords that are growing in it now are taken out...

Question cant you just lift the whole lid off a little to get into the tank... Like you would do with a home built rubbermaid tub res... ??

I was thinking about making the rez level indicator into a multi functional part in my next system... Like it would have a drain at the bottom utilizing the hole in the bottom... It could also be used to fill the rez so it might have a wide mouth at the top that can be open and closed...

Also though of making it in some way that it had easy access for a tds meter but i guess you could just take a quick sample from the drain... Still i would be nice if it had a place that you could just unscrew and stick a meter in for quick check on the solution...

Any way those are my ideas... =]


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

Very very nice I can't believe I never stubled across this journal. Good work!


----------



## email468 (Mar 27, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> Very very nice I can't believe I never stubled across this journal. Good work!


thanks mexiblunt!


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 27, 2008)

hey email i am planting veggy seeds as we speak!!!!! Threw out like 10 clones to make room but they looked like hell so they are gone!!!! I still have like two feet of snow so i will be waiting a bit for outdoor gardening. glad your set up is going well have a good night


----------



## email468 (Mar 27, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey email i am planting veggy seeds as we speak!!!!! Threw out like 10 clones to make room but they looked like hell so they are gone!!!! I still have like two feet of snow so i will be waiting a bit for outdoor gardening. glad your set up is going well have a good night


thanks kaya - i really will be starting a new journal soon (they've been flowering nearly a week so i better get a move on!).


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

haha I just spent an hour reading this now your saying your going to do another that are already in flower. geeesh. jk I'm looking forward to it!
I'm still doing soil but that now that I've been earning some good scratch I could probably get myself going half decent. ugggrhh I guess I can't wait.


----------



## email468 (Mar 27, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> haha I just spent an hour reading this now your saying your going to do another that are already in flower. geeesh. jk I'm looking forward to it!
> I'm still doing soil but that now that I've been earning some good scratch I could probably get myself going half decent. ugggrhh I guess I can't wait.


I don't know if you made it to the harvest pix but there is where the harvest pix start...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40539-email468-new-equipment-grow-ppp-12.html


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah I read it all thnks. what I was getting at was your NEW journal. If you are already flowering in real time when you start posting your thread it's going to be another hour of reading.lol. But like I said I'm looking forward to it. 
I was just going thru my sidewaze days journal the other day with a friend who had never seen it. That brought back some memories of alot of work. I kinda like your way of doing it. get all the info/notes/time stamped pics etc. And then if you mess up you don't have to make a journall lol. or just do it at your own pace cause some days you just don't feel like puttin in the time.

ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## g0ds3nd (Mar 29, 2008)

just read all your grow journal and wow nice job man i really wanna try hydro anyway get back at me
g0ds3nd


----------



## email468 (Mar 30, 2008)

g0ds3nd said:


> just read all your grow journal and wow nice job man i really wanna try hydro anyway get back at me
> g0ds3nd


glad you enjoyed it - and thanks for checking it out! you should put a link to your journal in your sig so folks can find it easy!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey email....still waiting to see the link to your new journal thread!!!


----------



## email468 (Mar 30, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hey email....still waiting to see the link to your new journal thread!!!


thank you - i will get another one going - i'm already in my second week of flowering so i better get a move on!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Mar 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> thank you - i will get another one going - i'm already in my second week of flowering so i better get a move on!



Yes please do....so much to learn from you!


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

hows it going email those babies must be fillling in a bit starting to look more like a flowering plant!!!!! hope the grow is going well


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hows it going email those babies must be fillling in a bit starting to look more like a flowering plant!!!!! hope the grow is going well


here is the latest...


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 2, 2008)

no shit!!! i dont think i have seen them sence they may have been like four inches tall!!! Thats nuts, great work email they look happy!


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> no shit!!! i dont think i have seen them sence they may have been like four inches tall!!! Thats nuts, great work email they look happy!


it has been awhile - they are now 35 days old and have been flowering for 12.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 2, 2008)

_Nice pic email. They really are growing now._


email468 said:


> it has been awhile - they are now 35 days old and have been flowering for 12.


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Nice pic email. They really are growing now._


hey Lacy - how are you? what's shaking?


----------



## moon47usaco (Apr 2, 2008)

Where is that new log eamil... =] =P =0


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Where is that new log eamil... =] =P =0


it's coming.. really.. i promize. but probably not until a couple of weeks yet - getting super-busy right now...


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow you're plants look great 

Well Done !!


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Wow you're plants look great
> 
> Well Done !!


thanks for dropping by and the complements!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

hey email 

subscribing.... i must say, you must have the best documented journal...


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking fabulous! Going to be a beautiful harvest!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hey email
> 
> subscribing.... i must say, you must have the best documented journal...


thank you - i will be starting a new journal in the next few weeks.


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> Looking fabulous! Going to be a beautiful harvest!!


thanks flowergurl - the harvest has been over for awhile - but you have to go through a lot of pages to get to it...
but it starts here...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40539-email468-new-equipment-grow-ppp-12.html


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks flowergurl - the harvest has been over for awhile - but you have to go through a lot of pages to get to it...
> but it starts here...
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40539-email468-new-equipment-grow-ppp-12.html


Thanks for being gentle on the *DUH....? *been a very long week for me,
can't remeber the last time I have been so busy. Anyway, the grow _was_
_fabulous _with beautiful buds. Good job sir, and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> thank you - i will be starting a new journal in the next few weeks.


OMG i can't wait for the new journal e-mail! I'm sitting on the edge of my seat! What seeds you plan on germing?


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> OMG i can't wait for the new journal e-mail! I'm sitting on the edge of my seat! What seeds you plan on germing?


germing? i'm already flowering them. i'll give a little preview....

started with 6 seeds:
1 Big Bud
1 Unknown from seed bank (which looks just like Big Bud, so i'm saying 2 Big Bud)
1 Feminized PPP
3 bag seeds 

1 bag seed died and the other 2 were males.
which left 2 female Big Bud and 1 female PPP (which is sativa so slower growing...)

here are pics of them at 6, 10, 16 and 20 days...


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

and 23 (first night of 12/12), 27, 32 and 34 (11 days flowering) days...


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

and day 35 - 12 days flowering...(supercropping use of twisting and cracking)...


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

****************************************************
************* ATTENTION JOURNAL READERS ************
****************************************************

I fucked up! my scale was screwed up so my yield for the PPP grow was way, way off.

I apologize for any confusion my misleading information may have caused.

I falsely reported a massive yield of nearly a pound - which would have been a whopping 5 oz per plant! The actual final yield was closer to 6 oz TOTAL! so the real yield was a more realistic one at about 2 oz per plant.

Again, I apologize for this inaccurate information but did not do it purposefully. And thank you fellow RIU-ers for not telling me how full of it i was for reporting that ridiculously high yield in the first place!

Thank you for your attention and forgiveness.
******************************************************


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> and day 35 - 12 days flowering...(supercropping use of twisting and cracking)...


Looks really good!!! .


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2008)

lol how much you got left?


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol how much you got left?


i still have over 5 and gave a good bit away but i figured i'd way underestimate it this time


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Looks really good!!! .


thanks jamiemichelle - i figured i'd better try it while i'm not in need otherwise i'd never risk it!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 4, 2008)

_Nice!_
_I just thought I would stop by to say hello._
_Hello!_


email468 said:


> i still have over 5 and gave a good bit away but i figured i'd way underestimate it this time


----------



## email468 (Apr 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Nice!_
> _I just thought I would stop by to say hello._
> _Hello!_


Hi Lacy! I'm glad you dropped in - you're welcome anytime!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey email.....Looking great of course. Can you explain the how and why of the supercropping/cracking? Also have you ever grown soil? If not.....why do you believe so strongly in the hydro stuff? 

Thanks!


----------



## email468 (Apr 5, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Hey email.....Looking great of course. Can you explain the how and why of the supercropping/cracking? Also have you ever grown soil? If not.....why do you believe so strongly in the hydro stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


i've never grow in soil but have nothing against it at all and I'm sure i'll give it a try someday (same goes for a CFL and maybe even an LED grow - but that will have to be in the future). Contrary to popular opinion, I guess I thought soil was harder cause you have to worry about over/under watering. I figured it would be far easier for me to read a pH and PPM meter and adjust than guessing if the soil is dry or not. and i started in hydro and liked it - which i guess is the best answer.

the idea of supercropping is to break or crack the stem enough that it heals with a bump or bulb to draw more water and theoretically grow larger buds possibly faster. But you have to be careful and not snap the stem in half. I mostly did it for two reasons - first reason was to experiment - i have never tried it before. The second reason is i quickly run out of vertical space and thought this would be a great way to keep the plant shorter and allow more light to reach more buds. so far it is working great!


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks email....I dont think I am ready to try that yet.....maybe in a year or two...sounds really risky. Interested to see how your yield will be with the technique though!


----------



## email468 (Apr 5, 2008)

GhanjaBuck said:


> Thanks email....I dont think I am ready to try that yet.....maybe in a year or two...sounds really risky. Interested to see how your yield will be with the technique though!


i'm not really going to know - it isn't a very good experiment since i've never grown Big Bud before. It does seem to be working out space-wise though.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah man looking good.
I take it you induced that stretch by raising the lights?
I do this as well,works well.
Best of luck with it,pm me the link when you start the new journal proper


----------



## email468 (Apr 6, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah man looking good.
> I take it you induced that stretch by raising the lights?
> I do this as well,works well.
> Best of luck with it,pm me the link when you start the new journal proper


i left the lights raised but yes - high lights made them shoot up. note the PPP is staying short even though the light is at the same distance. - but i'll get into that (sativa-heavy vs. indica-heavy hybrids) in the new journal.

glad you dropped by natmoon! always a pleasure


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

this just keeps getting better and better. I heard that technique works great!!! My friend was telling me how he did that on one of his BB plants and one of them he didn't. Get got fatter buds and .8ozs more yield then the other! I can't wait to see the final product email, again thanks for all your support on my thread and Pm's.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think they might be unnecessary. Next time probably won't use the liners just hydroton filled net pots. I'll use the lids thought to keep the light off the roots. But my aero system spritzes water on the roots 24 x 7 so i don't have to worry about my medium drying out.
> 
> puff puff pass


chiming in late in the game here, but I think I might tend to agree about the cocotek liners. I am doing an experiment with mine. I have one plant with liner and one without. The plant without the liner is growing furiously, while the one with the liner looks almost two weeks behind the other. I'll take pics and post them soon. Wont know for sure, though, until harvest (and I'll only just begin flower tomorrow.

Next time I'll have a dedicated grow journal... that would be more scientific and produce quantifiable results, eh?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 7, 2008)

me and email had a talk.... im experimenting with cocotek liners and canna coco medium to see if the aeroponics will keep it too moist...or if it will grow. saturation seems unimportant if its aerated


----------



## metagrower (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd be very very interested in seeing what you come up with. 

I might be throwing my experiment off a little, as I wound up growing entirely without a medium, using only the cocotek lids on net baskets to hold the seedlings in place--literally suspending them in the air. I only have the two plants... (really should start a journal, eh? haha.) ...but they have been thriving nicely. My biggest issue with going basically medium-less is that the cocotek lids soak easily. Thus the experimentation with the lined net and non-lined net baskets.

As for your hypothesis, I'd tend to agree. The water in an aeroponic setup is already well aerated and so it shouldn't matter much that the coco liners hold liquid. 

My concern was initially about using liners at all in an aeroponic setup. I thought that it would impede the nutrient mist from reaching the roots of young seedlings. Of course, this may be a good thing. The genetics in my experiment are variable (bag seed), so I can't truly tell.


----------



## email468 (Apr 7, 2008)

the only reason i use lids is to keep light off my roots. i think plastic/mylar or something else would work just as well. the current grow uses no liner - just hydroton in netpots.


----------



## zinch (Apr 9, 2008)

hey email, is it possible to send you a pm, had some questions and didn't want to barrage your thread with them


----------



## email468 (Apr 9, 2008)

zinch said:


> hey email, is it possible to send you a pm, had some questions and didn't want to barrage your thread with them


Hey zinch - i tried to PM you but i think you have to have more than two posts in order to send and receive PMs - so you can ask your questions here if you like - maybe it'll help others anyway


----------



## zinch (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, well, I just started flipping through your thread and may have missed it, but your setup is exactly what I had planned to run.. I was wondering about how your surroundings were setup (walls, canopy, etc.) Maybe I'm thinking too much into it, but I was going to just have a custom greenhouse built to fit inside my house.. I'm wondering if putting up some false walls with green board would be sufficient enough though..


----------



## email468 (Apr 9, 2008)

zinch said:


> Ah, well, I just started flipping through your thread and may have missed it, but your setup is exactly what I had planned to run.. I was wondering about how your surroundings were setup (walls, canopy, etc.) Maybe I'm thinking too much into it, but I was going to just have a custom greenhouse built to fit inside my house.. I'm wondering if putting up some false walls with green board would be sufficient enough though..


i used drywall for the walls. and a 2x4 frame with plywood (the thick kind) for the floor and ceiling since it had to hold 20 gallons of water - which i think is over 150 pounds! after it was built, i painted everything with heat resistant white paint and then covered the flat parts of the interior with mylar. i made sure it was light proof and ran the system for 24-48 hours with lights on and no plants to monitor temperature and to see if any unforeseen problems emerged (none did).

it works well but is very heavy and hard to move. I think i will be ripping it apart and building one out of panda plastic and pvc pipe. if i do and turns out well, maybe i'll post something about it - but i have at least one grow to finish first 

am i answering your question?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> it works well but is very heavy and hard to move. I think i will be ripping it apart *and building one out of panda plastic and pvc pipe.* if i do and turns out well, maybe i'll post something about it - but i have at least one grow to finish first


how would you secure the panda to the pvc pipes?
what size pipes do you think you would use?
do you think this would this be cheaper than building something out of 2x3's?

thanks email, your the man bro.


----------



## zinch (Apr 11, 2008)

yep, that answered it.. so basically it's a big box you built.. any insulation? and what dimensions did you use for the one? I was planning on running two of the rainforest..



email468 said:


> i used drywall for the walls. and a 2x4 frame with plywood (the thick kind) for the floor and ceiling since it had to hold 20 gallons of water - which i think is over 150 pounds! after it was built, i painted everything with heat resistant white paint and then covered the flat parts of the interior with mylar. i made sure it was light proof and ran the system for 24-48 hours with lights on and no plants to monitor temperature and to see if any unforeseen problems emerged (none did).
> 
> it works well but is very heavy and hard to move. I think i will be ripping it apart and building one out of panda plastic and pvc pipe. if i do and turns out well, maybe i'll post something about it - but i have at least one grow to finish first
> 
> am i answering your question?


----------



## email468 (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry for all the delays - i was out of contact there for a few days but i'm back and will be attempting to answer your questions tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2008)

I was thinking the yield was a bit high.. but anything can happen!

This still looks good.. and I'm anxious to see what you do for the new setup.. the reason I got the Hydrofarm Hut was for the fact that I can break it down and move it (45 lbs) with ease.

I'm a nomad by nature.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

hydrohuts are poisonous yuck! portable poison yummmm


----------



## email468 (Apr 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hydrohuts are poisonous yuck! portable poison yummmm


i thought they fixed that - didn't they issue an apology and offer to replace the contaminated units? or are they ignoring the problem and continuing to sell the plant killing tents?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 12, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> how would you secure the panda to the pvc pipes?
> what size pipes do you think you would use?
> do you think this would this be cheaper than building something out of 2x3's?
> 
> thanks email, your the man bro.


....................


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> i thought they fixed that - didn't they issue an apology and offer to replace the contaminated units? or are they ignoring the problem and continuing to sell the plant killing tents?


im not sure....but as far as im concerned....once a cheater, always a cheater......

i found secret jardin and never looked back!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

we tarded....just build the pvc frame....or wood frame...however you like and wrap the panda plastic around tightly...... once done.....use a zacto knife to cut your front entrance just one line down....and put one of those adhesive zippers on it....


waaaahlaaa....

you can use the zacto knife to make your vent holes as well. 

its pretty easy, but i was short on time and didnt want to build a tent when im still working on my cab.

i figure for the time and materials of the tent. that 200 spent on a tent was easily justifiable


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> hydrohuts are poisonous yuck! portable poison yummmm


The shop I go to uses a 4x4 in the middle of the shop.. plenty of healthy growth in there!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> we tarded....just build the pvc frame....or wood frame...however you like and wrap the panda plastic around tightly...... once done.....use a zacto knife to cut your front entrance just one line down....and put one of those adhesive zippers on it....
> 
> 
> waaaahlaaa....
> ...


yo yo, whats up LB?

im just trying to think of an easy way to fasten the panda to the pvc pipe

maybe ill stick with wood because its easy enough to staple the plastic to the wood for a secure hold.

ohh btw i have a tarp zip and they work great


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

you're not hearing me.....when you wrap it it will be attach perse because the negative pressure in the room will keep it there and besides.... its wrapped


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you're not hearing me.....when you wrap it it will be attach perse because the negative pressure in the room will keep it there and besides.... its wrapped


sounds like shrink wrap.... lol 

thanks for the clarification lb


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> yo yo, whats up LB?
> 
> im just trying to think of an easy way to fasten the panda to the pvc pipe
> 
> ...


Velcro!

With a fan pushing air out of the room into a filter will create a vaccum enough to keep the smell filtered.

$0.02


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

OK - finally got the new journal up - i call it Big Bud and PPP...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64987-email468-big-bud-ppp-grow.html


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Haha. You're so we tarded_
_cute_

_Will check out your new grow journal email_
_Thanks for the link._

_Soo speaking of link email.  I was wondering if you could tell me how to add one myself. I don't know how to do the linky thing_



We TaRdED said:


> sounds like shrink wrap.... lol
> 
> thanks for the clarification lb


----------



## moon47usaco (Apr 14, 2008)

Your joking right LACY... ??

5000 posts and you do not know how to put a link in... =]

When you post a reply or whatever look at the top bar near where you change fonts and colors...

There is a picture of the world with a little chain link below it... If you hover over it it reads Insert Link...

When the pop up comes up just enter/coy in the url you want to link to...

Silly... =P


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Haha. You're so we tarded_
> _cute_
> 
> 
> _Soo speaking of link email.  *I was wondering if you could tell me how to add one myself. I don't know how to do the linky thing*_


looks like that makes two of us  lol

i, on the other hand, know how to copy and paste a link!!!!!


ohh btw, your cute!! i love your eyes


----------



## asf2j (May 10, 2008)

just read through this grow. holy feck. the speed in this grow is nuts. big, big, big, huge plants in seriously no time at all compared to what ive read elsewhere on this forum


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

asf2j said:


> just read through this grow. holy feck. the speed in this grow is nuts. big, big, big, huge plants in seriously no time at all compared to what ive read elsewhere on this forum


aero/dwc hybrids really seem to motivate the plant. i'm sure that dual-spectrum 1000w of light helps too 

once i get my temps under control - i think i'm really going to like this system much better than my old bubbler.


----------



## asf2j (May 10, 2008)

indeed, 
you seem to be a fairly learned grower. 

do you know if i can buy envirolites at homedepot, or a store, not online?


----------



## asf2j (May 10, 2008)

and how do they plug in, the bulb i mean, normal lamp-like socket? or does it have its own thing?


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

asf2j said:


> and how do they plug in, the bulb i mean, normal lamp-like socket? or does it have its own thing?


They're HID lights so they require special, I believe they call them mogul, sockets.

Like this:
Sunlight Supply HID Grow Light Replacement Parts at Home Harvest Garden Supply
Note: I haven't shopped there so i'm not endorsing their product.


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

asf2j said:


> indeed,
> you seem to be a fairly learned grower.
> 
> do you know if i can buy envirolites at homedepot, or a store, not online?


If you want to use florescent you can probably get all you need just about anywhere (like lowes/home depot/etc..) - though you'll likely find the best prices online.

You can also get any kind of light you want at your local grow shop.

Here is a page full of florescent lights/sockets/stands/etc...
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=IF&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=
I have shopped here and like them.

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

Very Nice E. Dirtbag Slapping Arm Like Junky, "need More Porn Pic's" What Is Going On With E Today.....!!!db.

Woooo! The Scales Off A Little Bro. Did U Throw It On The Ground??? Lol

OH AND YOUR NOT INVISABLE, I CAN SEE U,,,, IM SHINNY" YA THAT'S MY SUPER POWER F-ING SHINNY"


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Very Nice E. Dirtbag Slapping Arm Like Junky, "need More Porn Pic's" What Is Going On With E Today.....!!!db.
> 
> Woooo! The Scales Off A Little Bro. Did U Throw It On The Ground??? Lol
> 
> OH AND YOUR NOT INVISABLE, I CAN SEE U,,,, IM SHINNY" YA THAT'S MY SUPER POWER F-ING SHINNY"


Hey man - thanks for visiting! i don't know what the heck was up with my scale - i think it is still acting funky but i don't sell so not a big priority for me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

U And Me Both, Sepin The Scale Works Here. Ive Got To Toke The Pnd, And 3doz. Cookies In The Next 8wks, Damm Its Ruff.....but Ill Try. Med. Patient Legal Grower Here, 5yrs. How Long U Been Killen Plants.??? Hehehehe!!! Lol Db.


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> U And Me Both, Sepin The Scale Works Here. Ive Got To Toke The Pnd, And 3doz. Cookies In The Next 8wks, Damm Its Ruff.....but Ill Try. Med. Patient Legal Grower Here, 5yrs. How Long U Been Killen Plants.??? Hehehehe!!! Lol Db.


creeping up on two years. not very long...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

You Deff. Got The Thumb For It Bro...db.!!!  So Anything In The Cooker Now.?


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> You Deff. Got The Thumb For It Bro...db.!!!  So Anything In The Cooker Now.?


all is quiet and probably will be for awhile. i am sitting on plenty and really want to get the kinks worked out of my system before i go again.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

Very Nice And Planed I Like That, The Journal Is Very Organized, Been Taking Notes So I Have A Cleaner Go At The Journal....db.

Your Seed B. Mentioned In The Beg. To The States No Prob. I Only Assume This Is Your Location... No Answer To This Question Is Fine As Well.

I Heading To The Applejuice Thread For One Of Her Updates. She Looks Crazy. And Her Smell, Not App. But The Dankkkk!!! Puuuungent. Db.


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Very Nice And Planed I Like That, The Journal Is Very Organized, Been Taking Notes So I Have A Cleaner Go At The Journal....db.
> 
> Your Seed B. Mentioned In The Beg. To The States No Prob. I Only Assume This Is Your Location... No Answer To This Question Is Fine As Well.
> 
> I Heading To The Applejuice Thread For One Of Her Updates. She Looks Crazy. And Her Smell, Not App. But The Dankkkk!!! Puuuungent. Db.


yep states north-east. i saw your aj thread and wow - do they look sweet! must be all that sugar!!!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about my next grow. Would you recommend aeroponics for a set-up like mine? 

In your plans are you sticking with your set-up and just tweaking it or are you contemplating bigger changes?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

can you keep the res temps around 68F?

if so, go head, why not!

i suggest you flower them when they are short! aeroponics creates fast as growth and it could possible outgrow your cab without proper training!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> can you keep the res temps around 68F?
> 
> if so, go head, why not!
> 
> i suggest you flower them when they are short! aeroponics creates fast as growth and it could possible outgrow your cab without proper training!


Temps are a problem. I run about 75-92. But I use co2.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

im specifically talking about res temp.


res temps are crucial in aero and dwc.


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

yep - LB is right - you need to keep your res temps down. the higher the ambient/canopy temperature - the lower the res should be. but if you are using CO2 - i don't know if that still holds true (though you still want your res to be about 65-68 F).

worse case scenario - you can get a chiller. i love aero/bubble hybrids - if aero clogs - it is still fine as a bubbler! 

I have just modified my current system which i will document in my next journal. All i did was add an AC, another fan and a new air pump. The AC blows right on my res and keeps it cool while lowering the ambient temperature as well. so far so good anyway.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

why new air pump? something different? or just needed one?

dont tell me you went and got an ario aerator?


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> why new air pump? something different? or just needed one?
> 
> dont tell me you went and got an ario aerator?



I wanted to use my current pumps for my back-up reservoir so got this one for my res...







i have three ceramic air-stones - one of those flexible air tubes and two plain (straight through) air tubes in my res now! it is like a Jacuzzi!


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> I wanted to use my current pumps for my back-up reservoir so got this one for my res...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds familiar  I'm purchasing mine in the next 2 weeks!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> that sounds familiar  I'm purchasing mine in the next 2 weeks!!!


did i give you that same advice? i think maybe i did - didn't i?

i figure the more oxygen in the water - the better the root ball.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

isnt that thing loud?


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> isnt that thing loud?


fuck yes it is loud! i think my exhaust fan has it beat - but it is a close call.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!!!


you should have been here when i first turned it on. do you remember those old electronic football games? the field vibrated and the little plastic guys jostled into one another?

you have to screw these things down or they rumble all over the place!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Merry Janemas (Jul 22, 2008)

hey i just need to log this, as i am growing ppp in a similar fashion ish, and i love how you go through all the details for everyday. very informative, thank you.


----------



## email468 (Jul 23, 2008)

Merry Janemas said:


> hey i just need to log this, as i am growing ppp in a similar fashion ish, and i love how you go through all the details for everyday. very informative, thank you.


Cool - glad it helps!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jul 28, 2008)

hey email how ya been? Things around here have been good! we are getting ducks in a few days i cant wait!!! hope you are good and all is growing well


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey email how ya been? Things around here have been good! we are getting ducks in a few days i cant wait!!! hope you are good and all is growing well


that's cool - send me pics or direct me to a link! if you want to check out the most current grow i'm doing it is the white berry link below...


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

one more...


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

7 out of 10...


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

8 out of 10


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

9 out of 10...


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

10 of 10...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

Pad those numbers...lol! Hunting......................pb' escavar


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Pad those numbers...lol! Hunting......................pb' escavar


i thought 10 was the PM limit - i was going to PM a mod for help but i can't yet send PMs.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

Fdd who do you want.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Fdd who do you want.


any mod would be fine with me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey im on! Sorry for lastnight!... I see that e' is off now have u given it a try!


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hey im on! Sorry for lastnight!... I see that e' is off now have u given it a try!


tried again this morning ... same problem.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Got a pm out to the fdd, on it!...

Cant believe no~one hit the apple th. Lastnight here! Wtf! Lol db.~


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got the pm back from the fdd2~ he forwarded it to the riu himself, saying that he is the one that can fix it!!!!.... I did notice that in the elite sec. For paying that that is getting turned on again.!!! Maybe this is it e' db.~


----------



## blueberry kid (Aug 6, 2008)

i just bought me some PPP from nirvana. they should be here before september.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> HARVEST DAY!!!
> DAY 85 / FLOWER DAY 52 --
> 
> Well the three little darlings are down but not forgotten. Unfortunately, the harvest was, I believe, a few weeks early - circumstances forced my hand. Oh well -- can't say I mind - the buzz is a great soaring high which I love. Very energetic and makes me what to get some shit done.
> ...


 That was an awsome harvest. Im growing some PPP right now and i wanted to just look at some finished pictures. Im very impressed and looking forward to smoking some. +rep


----------



## acpritch2 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have three at the same pace as your. JillyBean, PowerPlant, and BlueDream.... I have 50% hum. using Xnutrients. I keep my PPM the same just hanging over 2000. MY PH IS @6.0 THEY PUSHING UP FAST AND GETTING DENCER. [video]http://youtu.be/V-3O9c33E10[/video]
I have 400 wts hps and 8 gal resv. witha 16 gallon holding tank. I use hydroponics with 3" pods r/w and drip system. It really works!


----------

